# UK Open 2011



## kinch2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dates: 12-13th November 2011
Venue: Armada House, Bristol (same as last year)

Very-much-provisional schedule here

The website has info on travel, venue etc.

Registration is CLOSED


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 29, 2011)

excitement building...


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 29, 2011)

YUSSSSS!

BLD Events please


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 29, 2011)

YAAY! Now I just need to hope my parents can be bothered to drive me.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 29, 2011)

i shall see you guys there hopefuly


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 29, 2011)

14 ROUNDS CUBE-21


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 29, 2011)

don't you mean SUPER CUBIX?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 29, 2011)

ACID CUBE


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 29, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> ACID CUBE


 
FTW


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 29, 2011)

Woot


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2011)

Deffos going :3


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 30, 2011)

this comp will be on my birthday i hope i can go


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure if I can be bothered going, especially since I've been too busy to practice as much recently, and traveling requires effort (I'm kinda lazy). Might wait until next year, when I will hopefully suck less at stuff. Hope everyone going has fun though .


----------



## Muesli (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll definitely come if I can get a lift/find another way to go. It's £80 on the train from sheffield D:


----------



## Selkie (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome and the weekend I had hoped it would be, the weekend before my birthday and the weekend after my son's. Count me in


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Aug 30, 2011)

AWESOME!  i hope i can go because i had loads of fun at my first competition in Guildford


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm in. 
Should be awesome.


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yay i should be able to go. Must practice so i don't look too bad


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm going, can't wait. Official comp practice starts now


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Yay for UK comp thread again!!


----------



## AshBali (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow! If only I didn't live in Scotland


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 3, 2011)

TeamBLD as an event please


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> TeamBLD as an event please



We'll practice this more.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 4, 2011)

I should be coming.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 4, 2011)

There's normally free food at this one?

I suppose I'll come - but only for the food.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 4, 2011)

I should really turn up to one of these....

I should really practice!


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 4, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> There's normally free food at this one?
> 
> I suppose I'll come - but only for the food.


 
Haha, me too.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 4, 2011)

i remember the food at uk open 2009. it was actually nice :3


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes! to your avatar - I knew someone would have one as soon as I saw it last night!


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 4, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Yes! to your avatar - I knew someone would have one as soon as I saw it last night!


 
It was such a good episode!


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 4, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Yes! to your avatar - I knew someone would have one as soon as I saw it last night!


 
That's what I thought  so I did it before anyone else could


----------



## Muesli (Sep 4, 2011)

How are people getting to this comp? The cheapest I can find on the coach is the best part of £50 from sheffield. Could I hitch a lift with anyone? Maybe? Please?


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope I can make it  

Mystery event plz.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm probably going for both days. I'll probably get a train there.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 5, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I'm probably going for both days. I'll probably get a train there.


 
me also.



nickcolley said:


> I hope I can make it
> 
> Mystery event plz.



WOOO


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 5, 2011)

So I want this comp to get a cool name like Nanjing Grey Boil Beef 2011.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

COLOURFUL OPEN 2011


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> So I want this comp to get a cool name like Nanjing Grey Boil Beef 2011.


No. We are Great Britain and we are boring and traditional. Also, its not in Nanjing afaik.

On a sensible note, events that will definitely be included are 2,3,4,5, OH, 3BLD, Mega, Pyra, Sq-1, Clock, Magic, MMagic
Inclusion of all other events is up in the air, but it's unlikely many of them will be there.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> No. We are Great Britain and we are boring and traditional. Also, its not in Nanjing afaik.
> 
> On a sensible note, events that will definitely be included are 2,3,4,5, OH, 3BLD, Mega, Pyra, Sq-1, Clock, Magic, MMagic
> Inclusion of all other events is up in the air, but it's unlikely many of them will be there.



I guess I'll make a new magic and master magic then.

Also, Nanjing Grey Boil Beef is an awesome name for a competition, even if it isn't in Nanjing.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 5, 2011)

I remember thinking that Full Sail Spring was just a ridiculous name for the sake of it...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll be driving down from Nottingham and probably staying at the excellent YHA on the quayside. There may be a space or two in the motor - not sure yet!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

omg you're not AWOL :O :O :O


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> omg you're not AWOL :O :O :O


 
Absent perhaps kir, but not Without Leave: I've been busy building Nottingham Hackspace (and doing various electronics projects).


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds more productive


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2011)

If you haven't already noticed, this comp is now official 
Website doesn't have much on it atm, but should be updated with more info on accommodation, travel, venue etc soon.
I'll be working on the schedule during the next week or so and then once that's up registration can open.
I am currently open to suggestions for what the last event (official or unofficial) on the Sunday should be (3x3 looks like it has to be Saturday). Last year we had head-to-head as the last event. Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## Muesli (Sep 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone got any other ideas?


 
Solving a 3x3 with a twisted corner whilst everybody else flicks elastic bands at you.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone got any other ideas?


 
Uh, something I'm good at... 

that would have to be something that is nothing to do with speedcubing!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2011)

MichaelErskine said:


> Uh, something I'm good at...
> 
> that would have to be something that is nothing to do with speedcubing!


Set up a half pipe in the room?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> If you haven't already noticed, this comp is now official
> Website doesn't have much on it atm, but should be updated with more info on accommodation, travel, venue etc soon.
> I'll be working on the schedule during the next week or so and then once that's up registration can open.
> I am currently open to suggestions for what the last event (official or unofficial) on the Sunday should be (3x3 looks like it has to be Saturday). Last year we had head-to-head as the last event. *Anyone got any other ideas?*



Team BLD

Also, no 6x6 or 7x7?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 8, 2011)

I should enter before it's too late this time (Guildford fail).



kinch2002 said:


> Anyone got any other ideas?



CpocFpocOpocPpoc?

poc = pint of cider (could replace with apple juice for those under 18)


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ideas from Robert-Y:
Team step solve races
Team solve races
Team step solve races with x cubes going round each team of x people
Team relay


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2011)

This is what I meant for team relay:


----------



## Godmil (Sep 8, 2011)

That's a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree that looks like fun. But who draws the short straw and gets me


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 8, 2011)

That looks like a great idea and would definitely be fun to do.

Also...

WHERE MAH BIG BLIND EVENTS


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> WHERE MAH BIG BLIND EVENTS


I don't understand. They are there...

EDIT: They're not on WCA because I didn't write those down when I wrote to them. They will be there


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I don't understand. They are there...
> 
> EDIT: They're not on WCA because I didn't write those down when I wrote to them. They will be there


 
Damn , there goes my ambition of competing in all events. Must figure 4x4 BLD soon


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL Team relay looks really cool.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2011)

If I registered, then decided that I wanted to compete in something else, could I still be entered in the extra stuff?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> If I registered, then decided that I wanted to compete in something else, could I still be entered in the extra stuff?


 
wtf? how do you register?
And btw, yes. atleast I could for GSO, just email them


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2011)

Very-much-provisional schedule here

Can't remember whether I'm repeating myself, but the website is now much more complete, with info on travel, venue etc.

Note: Registration is NOT open yet


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Very-much-provisional schedule here
> 
> Can't remember whether I'm repeating myself, but the website is now much more complete, with info on travel, venue etc.
> 
> Note: Registration is NOT open yet


 
Cool, generally, what do kind of avg do you need to get to get into the final of 4x4


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2011)

Finals will be 10 people max. Maybe 6 or 8 in some events. So you can guess by looking at GSO results or UK rankings or something


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Finals will be 10 people max. Maybe 6 or 8 in some events. So you can guess by looking at GSO results or UK rankings or something


 
Okay, about 1:10 I think.


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 8, 2011)

Team relay looks really fun, great idea Rob.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 8, 2011)

I did like the team relay we did last year and also the team blind - perhaps a team-blind x team-relay would be fun: one step each but performed blindfolded. When you've done your step you remove your blindfold to call for the next player. First caller becomes last player. Seven players per team: cross, 4 x F2L, OLL, PLL. Easy!


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

MichaelErskine said:


> I did like the team relay we did last year and also the team blind - perhaps a team-blind x team-relay would be fun: one step each but performed blindfolded. When you've done your step you remove your blindfold to call for the next player. First caller becomes last player. Seven players per team: cross, 4 x F2L, OLL, PLL. Easy!


 
Sounds good.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Liking the look of the schedule Daniel! 

Even though I am only coming from Devon, thinking of making a weekend of it and staying in Bristol Friday and Saturday nights. Be interested in any hotel recommendations, though I realise some will be posted on the site soon.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 9, 2011)

REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN! Go to website to find out how.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 9, 2011)

I really doubt I can go. I just asked and my parents firmly refuse 'because they say so' 
Hope to go to a summer one if there's one next year. I am so desperate to go to a competition now :/

Kinch2002: what's with the pickegg thing?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I really doubt I can go. I just asked and my parents firmly refuse 'because they say so'
> Hope to go to a summer one if there's one next year. I am so desperate to go to a competition now :/
> 
> Kinch2002: what's with the pickegg thing?


 
don't worry your not the only one. i can't afford to go and as always its too far for me. might even have to quit cubing again as i just dont have time for it anymore


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2011)

Registered in 2x2x2, 3x3x3 4x4x4, 5x5x5, OH, 3BLD, 4BLD, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Clock, Sq-1, Magic and Master Magic.

lol4bld


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 9, 2011)

are you gonna talk this time?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Registered, just need to sort a hotel and bld consistency and I'm sorted


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 9, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> don't worry your not the only one. i can't afford to go and as always its too far for me. might even have to quit cubing again as i just dont have time for it anymore


Yeah; I hope the next ones in London, assuming there's a next one.
If it's during summer I'll have a much higher chance of actually going.

And quitting cubing, yeah I haven't got much time either. However I will still try to cube even if it's an hour or so at midnight before I go to bed...


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yeah; I hope the next ones in London, assuming there's a next one.
> If it's during summer I'll have a much higher chance of actually going.
> 
> And quitting cubing, yeah I haven't got much time either. However I will still try to cube even if it's an hour or so at midnight before I go to bed...


 
WHAAT? Sucks you two can't go


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Registered in 2x2x2, 3x3x3 4x4x4, 5x5x5, OH, 3BLD, 4BLD, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Clock, Sq-1, Magic and Master Magic.
> 
> lol4bld


You've registered? What email address did you send it to because [email protected] didn't receive anything from you :/


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 10, 2011)

Registering for everything except 4BLD and 5BLD. My little brother's coming with me as well, he's just learned to solve the cube. 
The anticipation begins now!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 10, 2011)

Argh I miss Bristol  And Cider Boat  and BEAST pizza


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2011)

These are things that we must do.

I will register soon. Maybe even once I post this post.


----------



## chungdavi (Sep 10, 2011)

Just registered for the competition, entering all events except Pyraminx...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 10, 2011)

Registered! (Did it first aswell, just forgot to post about it.)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2011)

It's worth noting that I registered almost right after my previous post.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2011)

very notable indeed.

I'm doing everything 'cept bigbld and megaminx.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you for the sincere confirmation.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2011)

no problem man. 

it's what I do.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't been on here for some time and definitely haven't been cubing but I'll certainly be at the competition! 

Lots of people are asking if they can stay at my place but I don't have the same flatmate these days and he has not been subjected to twenty five cubers crammed into our place before, so I'll have to ask him and get back to you. We will however, be hitting the cider boat hard on Saturday night in true UK Open tradition. 

Looking forward to seeing all of you awesome lovely people again


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG YOU'RE ALIVE.

I've seen pictures. It's like you've changed race in the past few months.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> OMG YOU'RE ALIVE.
> 
> I've seen pictures. It's like you've changed race in the past few months.


 
I am indeed alive. Yes, people keep assuming I'm Mexican and speaking to me in Spanish. I guess that'll stop when I return to England 

I've just been reminded of BEAST pizza times, we can do that on Friday night at my place probably for whoever is around. Add me on Facebook if you are coming and I don't already know you and you want to join in this lovely tradition!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 10, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I've just been reminded of BEAST pizza times, we can do that on Friday night at my place probably for whoever is around. Add me on Facebook if you are coming and I don't already know you and you want to join in this lovely tradition!



Ooh what's this? I might be able to do this on friday, depends on trains etc. But what is it more to the point?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Ooh what's this? I might be able to do this on friday, depends on trains etc. But what is it more to the point?


 
The Beast is a very, very large pizza that can be bought from a pizza delivery place in Bristol. Last year we bought two between twenty or so people and we still couldn't finish them. Someone can post a photo I'm sure... I should also mention that they were so large they had to be tilted to come through my front door, weighed 3kg each and took up about 10% of the living floor space.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 10, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> The Beast is a very, very large pizza that can be bought from a pizza delivery place in Bristol. Last year we bought two between twenty or so people and we still couldn't finish them. Someone can post a photo I'm sure... I should also mention that they were so large they had to be tilted to come through my front door, weighed 3kg each and took up about 10% of the living floor space.


 
hahahaha


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 10, 2011)

Registered :tu


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 10, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Registered :tu


You did? I have no new email


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Registered last night. Forgot to post. Doing 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, Pyra Magic. 

The sooner I learn BLD, the better.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 10, 2011)

i have no chance of going unless i can find a cheap way of getting and staying there. My parents are a bunch of cheap pricks


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

Urgh, same. And even though I have the money, they still refuse without a proper reason.
I gotta hope for a London summer 2012.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 10, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Urgh, same. And even though I have the money, they still refuse without a proper reason.
> I gotta hope for a London summer 2012.


As none of the experienced UK cubers are based in London, this is rather unlikely.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

This is the pproblem 
It may be the capital, but not many cubers unfortunately...

Well I could push for Guildford although it's a bit far... I'll think about it.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 10, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i have no chance of going unless i can find a cheap way of getting and staying there. My parents are a bunch of cheap pricks


 
You can fly Glasgow-Bristol for £70 pp. So, for you it should be fairly cheap. As for accommodation, I don't know.



5BLD said:


> This is the pproblem
> It may be the capital, but not many cubers unfortunately...
> 
> Well I could push for Guildford although it's a bit far... I'll think about it.



Isn't Guildford really near to London? I know London is a big city though.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm on the other side, but it's fairly near yes.
Just, my parents... But yes if it's in Guildford next year I have a chance of going.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 10, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> You did? I have no new email


 
Oh *** not this again...
How about now?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 10, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Oh *** not this again...
> How about now?


 No. You are sending to [email protected] right?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 10, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> You can fly Glasgow-Bristol for £70 pp. So, for you it should be fairly cheap. As for accommodation, I don't know.



£70 to my parents is not cheap


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 10, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> £70 to my parents is not cheap


 
hmm.. :/ sucks mate


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 11, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> No. You are sending to [email protected] right?


Yup :/


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 11, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Yup :/


Well I've definitely not received anything. pm me the details instead


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 11, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Well I've definitely not received anything. pm me the details instead


 
check junk/spam?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 11, 2011)

About to sign up. I'll probably sell a few cubes off if anyone is interested.
Most notably black V-6&7 with original stickers, low use and no modding (no boxes)
black and white x-cubes with textured Cubesmith tiles once again with low use (I just prefer the D+M).
One of each cube.
Let me know if you are interested, sensible offers please.

edit - registered for 2 ---> 5. Need to get 15 secs faster at 5x5x5 to complete an average.
Does a single popped centre cap have to be replaced otherwise DNF? If so I need to do something about my ZangChi.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 11, 2011)

Just registered, let me know if it didn't go through. I can't wait to go to another comp!


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 11, 2011)

Zyrb said:


> Just registered, let me know if it didn't go through. I can't wait to go to another comp!


 
lucky


unfortunately im unsure as to wether im allowed go i asked but the reply was "we'll see" but i think ill ask again on tuesday and hopefully i can go


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2011)

Goals:

Averages:
2x2: sub 3
3x3: sub 14
4x4: get one
5x5: get one
OH: sub 32
Magic: NR
Master Magic: sub 10
Megaminx: sub 2:20
Pyraminx: sub 10
Square 1: sub 50
Clock: sub 15

Singles: 
2x2: sub 2
3x3: sub 12
4x4: sub 1:30
5x5: sub 2:30
OH: sub 28
3BLD: sub 4
4BLD: sub 1:00:00 with at least half of the pieces solved
Magic: sub 0.90
Master Magic: sub 10
Megaminx: sub 2:00
Pyraminx: sub 7
Square 1: sub 40
Clock: sub 12


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 11, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> lucky
> 
> 
> unfortunately im unsure as to wether im allowed go i asked but the reply was "we'll see" but i think ill ask again on tuesday and hopefully i can go


 
Awwwww, I really hope you can come


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 11, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Argh I miss ....Cider Boat(



I don't. I pretty much died on the sunday.

I also still cannot believe a country bumpkin laughed at me because I had a funny accent! 




CharlieCooper said:


> I haven't been on here for some time and definitely haven't been cubing but I'll certainly be at the competition!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all of you awesome lovely people again


 
I think my whole clan will be down - so you will finally meet Elsie.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 11, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I haven't been on here for some time and definitely haven't been cubing but I'll certainly be at the competition!



Chaaaaaarleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! That's so cool that you'll be there. I can't make Friday night but I'll be all over the cider boat as it's just a short stagger to my digs at the YHA. Expect presents.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 11, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I think my whole clan will be down - so you will finally meet Elsie.


 
YOU JUST MADE MY LIFE.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 11, 2011)

*Goals:*

Averages

2x2 - Sub 7
3x3 - Sub 21
4x4 - Get one
5x5 - Get one (lol)
3x3 OH - Sub 45
Magic - Sub 2?
Pyra - Sub 14

Singles

2x2 - Sub 5
3x3 - Sub 19
4x4 - Sub 1:30
5x5 - Sub 4 (lol)
3x3 OH - Sub 40
Magic - Sub 1.80
Pyra - Sub 10

Who knows I could just totally fail like last time.. :/


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 11, 2011)

registered, all I have to do now is rob a bank so I can get there. I'll try my best to get there though.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 11, 2011)

my goal is to do well


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> my goal is to do well


 
And thats all we expect


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 11, 2011)

my goal is to get there:/


----------



## flan (Sep 11, 2011)

Just registered, my goal to to beat more than a 3rd of my comp Pb's (I haven't practiced)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 11, 2011)

Goals
3x3 - sub 18 avg, sub 14 single.
4x4 - sub 70 avg (optimistic)
5x5 - knock 15 secs off my times to set an avg

2x2 - meh

I've got a white X-4 with very little use that I'm happy to sell.
It has textured Cubesmith tiles, with a black face and a light blue face. Offers welcome.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2011)

My Grandad always tells me to do my best at everything I attempt. It's vague advice at best.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 12, 2011)

Goals (single/avg):
2x2: Sub-4/Sub-6
3x3: Sub-13/Sub-15
4x4: Sub- PB/any avg
5x5: " "
OH: PB/PB
Sq 1: Sub- 20/Sub-30
Pyra: Sub-8/Sub-11
Mega: Sub-2/PB
BLD: Any success
Clock: Sub-10/Sub-13
Magic: NR/PB
Master Magic: PB/PB


----------



## Julian (Sep 12, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Goals (single/avg):
> 3x3: Sub-15/Sub-13


?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 12, 2011)

Julian said:


> ?


Oops, wrong way round :S


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 12, 2011)

It feels really early to be posting goals seeing as it's 2 months away, but I'll try
2x2: -/3.35
3x3: 10/12.5
4x4: 50/56
5x5: 1:30/1:40
OH: 18/23
Pyra: 4/6
Mega: 1:30/1:40
Sq-1: 20/24
Clock: 7/8
Magic: lol
MMagic: lol
3bld: sub-4bld
4bld: NR
5bld: sub-halfNR


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2011)

I might as well....
Goals:
2x2 sub-10/6 single
3x3 sub-20/ sub-18 single
4x4 get an average/get average
OH sub-50/ sub-45 single
Pyra don't care/lol
magic sub-1.9/ 1.5 single


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Goals:
Defend my UKOpen H2H title? 



On a different note, I would to impose an addition rule:

Saying things like "Hey you could break the WR/CR/NR" is forbidden.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Goals
> 3x3 - sub 18 avg, sub 14 single.
> 4x4 - sub 70 avg (optimistic)
> 5x5 - knock 15 secs off my times to set an avg
> ...


 
Ooh, I am Interested. I'll PM you.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 12, 2011)

As others have said I guess a bit early for setting goals but probably:-

2x2: Sub 9 / Sub 7
3x3: Sub 20 / Sub 18
4x4: Sub 1:30 (make average cut) / Sub 1:20
5x5: Cant see me making average cut / Sub 3m
OH: Sub 50 / Sub 45
3BLD: Any sucess what so ever! 
Magic: Sub 2.5 / Sub 2
MMagic: Sub 5 / Sub 4.5
Clock: Sub 18 / Sub 16
Others: Whatever!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Saying things like "Hey you could break the WR/CR/NR" is forbidden.


 
hehe...


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 12, 2011)

goals

2x2 sub 4 / sub 6

3x3 sub 14 / sub 16

4x4 anything below 1:30 my times are always about the same

5x5 sub 2:45/ sub 3 not done much 5x5 recently

pyraminx sub 10 / sub 20 need to practice this alot more

I don't do OH as my hands just aren't built for it and i suck


----------



## Alais (Sep 12, 2011)

The UKO 2011 will be the first competition I go to so is it ok to just come and watch?


----------



## joey (Sep 12, 2011)

No, you should definitely compete!


----------



## flan (Sep 12, 2011)

You can do plenty of watching, but why not compete? You don't need to be fast, slow people often hesitate to compete because they seem to think they are stealing the place of a faster person, but a faster person is no more deserving to compete. Unless you don't want to compete for a different reason, I'm just guessing why...


----------



## timelonade (Sep 12, 2011)

It's gonna be my first competition too.. I am a noob, but hopefully I can place some times so I can put cubing on my CV with a hyperlink to my WCA page ;D..


----------



## flan (Sep 12, 2011)

timelonade said:


> It's gonna be my first competition too.. I am a noob, but hopefully I can place some times so I can put cubing on my CV with a hyperlink to my WCA page ;D..


 Haha I mentioned it on my personal statement for uni and got offers for all my places, which is quite an achievement considering my AS's and predictions weren't great. It MUST have been the cube!


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

timelonade said:


> It's gonna be my first competition too.. I am a noob, but hopefully I can place some times so I can put cubing on my CV with a hyperlink to my WCA page ;D..


 


Alais said:


> The UKO 2011 will be the first competition I go to so is it ok to just come and watch?



Cool, It will be good to see both of you. Of course you don't *HAVE * to compete but I'm sure everyone on the forum will strongly recommened it.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 12, 2011)

i feel like bringing my fez cause im cool like dat.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2011)

So I'm gonna use random.org to generate a random number to be my main event to practis/ce

Edit: 3x3 lol. First random number was 5x5bld -.-


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2011)

For those wondering what BEAST pizza looks like:

















Good times


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

nostalgia get


----------



## timelonade (Sep 12, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i feel like bringing my fez cause im cool like dat.


 

I'll bring my bunny ears. See you there friend ;P.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

timelonade said:


> I'll bring my bunny ears.


 
wat.

furry invasion!11!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2011)

BRING THE BEAST.

Mikey, sad you won't be here for Friday but I am very happy to be seeing you again, it's been to long! 

My goals, as always, are the same. Sub 20 average some more for 3x3 without any practice and do okay at everything else....


----------



## timelonade (Sep 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> wat.
> 
> furry invasion!11!!


 
I work at a maze, they're part of my uniform ;_;.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not complaining  

Working at a maze sounds awesome.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmmm goals.
Podium in megaminx and get a 4x4 average. Thats pretty much it tbh.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 12, 2011)

no. it sounds a-maze-ing


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

timelonade said:


> I work at a maze, they're part of my uniform ;_;.


 
You work at a maze?!?!? Is this the best job ever? And your family would know where you were if you were late home.



chrissyD said:


> no. it sounds a-maze-ing


 
Oh god.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> no. it sounds a-maze-ing


 
that is pure gold.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i feel like bringing my fez cause im cool like dat.


 
So, you're coming?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 12, 2011)

should be fingers crossed. may be a bit late though depends on how im getting there


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> should be fingers crossed. may be a bit late though depends on how im getting there


 
Cool.


----------



## SEBUVER (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm really going to push myself at this competition.

2x2x2: sub 3 (if not sub 2)/ sub 4
3x3x3: sub 11 (if not sub 10)/ sub 12
4x4x4: sub 55 / sub 60
5x5x5: two sub 2 minute solves/ sub 2:15 
OH: sub 25/ sub 30
Megaminx: sub 1:50/ sub 2:00
Pyraminx: sub 7/ sub 10
Square-1: sub 33/ sub 40


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> should be fingers crossed. may be a bit late though depends on how im getting there


 
http://www.thetrainline.com/buytickets/combinedmatrix.aspx?Command=TimeTable


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Good times


 
I genuinely believe, that me and Brett could demolish one of those. Perhaps not each, but between two of us - easy.

That is a big pizza though!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 12, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I genuinely believe, that me and Brett could demolish one of those. Perhaps not each, but between two of us - easy.
> 
> That is a big pizza though!



Sounds like a perfect mystery event


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Sounds like a perfect mystery event


 
If its speed - my brother will win hands down. The boy can eat. 

If its for sheer volume - I stand a chance. 

My top tip is - no matter how thirsty you get - drink nothing other than water, and the tiniest of sips only. Little and not very often.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 12, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> http://www.thetrainline.com/buytickets/combinedmatrix.aspx?Command=TimeTable



that dosen't seem to work. what is it?


----------



## yockee (Sep 12, 2011)

I will never get to go to a comp as long as they are in Bristol. I need a Manchester comp, COME ON!!!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 13, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> If its speed - my brother will win hands down. The boy can eat.
> 
> If its for sheer volume - I stand a chance.
> 
> My top tip is - no matter how thirsty you get - drink nothing other than water, and the tiniest of sips only. Little and not very often.


 
I'd love to see you two try, the most I've seen the biggest of eaters consume is 6 slices and that was a mega push!


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> that dosen't seem to work. what is it?


 
its train tickets for newcastle - Bristol. Jeezo, I just looked again, the cheapest return is £315.50 for an adult which is anything over 12 years old I think. :/


----------



## Godmil (Sep 13, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> ...the cheapest return is £315.50...


I hate the British rail system. A taxi would probably be cheaper.
But on a more serious note, what about the bus? longer journey, but I bet it's a hellava lot cheaper.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 13, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> its train tickets for newcastle - Bristol. Jeezo, I just looked again, the cheapest return is £315.50 for an adult which is anything over 12 years old I think. :/


 
Try looking via london or manchester. It was £164 return direct to bristol from Sheffield, but almost a quarter of the price if I went via london.


----------



## timelonade (Sep 13, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> that is pure gold.


 

If it makes puns any more fun, it was actually a maze in a field of the crop "maize"..


~ and for cheaper trains.. have you tried buying 2 advance singles? Sure, you'd have to get the specific train at the specific time but if you pick your times right it should be a LOT cheaper. If you're having to shell out a huge amount of cash as well it might be worth investing in a railcard...? Hope you get it sorted anyhow.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 13, 2011)

Muesli said:


> Try looking via london or manchester. It was £164 return direct to bristol from Sheffield, but almost a quarter of the price if I went via london.


 
haha unlucky.




timelonade said:


> If it makes puns any more fun, it was actually a maze in a field of the crop "maize"..
> 
> 
> ~ and for cheaper trains.. have you tried buying 2 advance singles? Sure, you'd have to get the specific train at the specific time but if you pick your times right it should be a LOT cheaper. If you're having to shell out a huge amount of cash as well it might be worth investing in a railcard...? Hope you get it sorted anyhow.


 
Yeah. Railcard might be worth it for some people. Btw, is "North-West UK" Scotland?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 13, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I hate the British rail system. A taxi would probably be cheaper.
> But on a more serious note, what about the bus? longer journey, but I bet it's a hellava lot cheaper.


 
yea it's absolute ****. they should seriously consider top gears idea of using caravans as trains. i don't care about the noise i just wana get there.

looks like Ill be driving down through the night  or maybe getting the bus and booking an extra night in the hotel.

maybe i should hold a comp up here to make all you southerners feel the pain :3


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 13, 2011)

Well it would be nice to have the next one at least not in the school terms... Well that's easy because the next will be in summer (assuming there actually will be one).

I'm in the south but my parents won't let me for <ungiven reason>, but hopefully it'll be possibly more convenient, therefore higher chance of being allowed to go. Other option is to wait many many years until I can go by myself...

anyway Guildford ain't that far, so it'll be easier to persuade them.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> yea it's absolute ****. they should seriously consider top gears idea of using caravans as trains. i don't care about the noise i just wana get there.
> 
> looks like Ill be driving down through the night  or maybe getting the bus and booking an extra night in the hotel.
> 
> maybe i should hold a comp up here to make all you southerners feel the pain :3



have you tried any cheap flights?(you'd be suprised) the venue is literaly a bus ride from the airport.


unfortunately it looks like i cant go unless i can persuade mam to let me go with Sam


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 13, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> have you tried any cheap flights?(you'd be suprised) the venue is literaly a bus ride from the airport.



This is the way I am going. It was amazingly cheap. £120 for me and my dad (both returns)

Also, Premier inn is very cheap. (Can't remember the price)


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah i got tickets from dublin to bristol return for me and mam last year for €35.

i do plan on staying somewhere cheap thats if i can go:/


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Well it would be nice to have the next one at least not in the school terms... Well that's easy because the next will be in summer (assuming there actually will be one).
> 
> I'm in the south but my parents won't let me for <ungiven reason>, but hopefully it'll be possibly more convenient, therefore higher chance of being allowed to go. Other option is to wait many many years until I can go by myself...
> 
> anyway Guildford ain't that far, so it'll be easier to persuade them.


You seem to be assuming that the next one will be next summer in Guildford? You might be right, but there's nothing to say that it's likely. The only comp that has any sort of continuity is UK Open which tends to be November. Obviously once UK Open is over, I'll be thinking about the next comp, and I'd like to think it will be before the summer, but who knows given that I'm starting a real job :/


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, sorry. I meant to add a 'hopefully it's in guildford' before that line lol. You get what I mean 

I just gotta hope...


Edit: also, I can't get over the pickegg thing after seeing what they were doing to get advertisers.
Please clarify?
Sorry, just curious.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Edit: also, I can't get over the pickegg thing after seeing what they were doing to get advertisers.
> Please clarify?
> Sorry, just curious.


 
what's this?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Edit: also, I can't get over the pickegg thing after seeing what they were doing to get advertisers.
> Please clarify?
> Sorry, just curious.


You clearly have a problem with them. Fair enough. But they were just trying to advertise by paying people to do so. There's nothing morally wrong with that - it just went against forum rules so isn't allowed. Advertising in signatures, however, is allowed. So that's what I'm doing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2011)

I won't be organising anything before Christmas, but will look to get something together early 2012. I've slacked on organising competitions in the last year, sorry guys, life seemed to just get a little more frantic than it was before! This will, however probably be in Bristol again as it's where I live, but post UK Open I'll see if I can get something together in another city. I'll post a thread as and when, don't want to clutter this thread with future competition talk. YAY UKOPEN2011!!


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 14, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> You clearly have a problem with them. Fair enough. But they were just trying to advertise by paying people to do so. There's nothing morally wrong with that - it just went against forum rules so isn't allowed. Advertising in signatures, however, is allowed. So that's what I'm doing.


 
OK then.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

5BLD said:


> OK then.


 
You just got told.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 14, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> have you tried any cheap flights?(you'd be suprised) the venue is literaly a bus ride from the airport.
> 
> 
> unfortunately it looks like i cant go unless i can persuade mam to let me go with Sam


 
DO IT! I'll be sad if i can't c u


----------



## timelonade (Sep 14, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> haha unlucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
North West UK is... near Liverpool


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2011)

NW is manchester :3


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> NW is manchester :3


 
Wtfno. NW of the UK is obviously scotland.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 14, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Wtfno. NW of the UK is obviously scotland.


 
Yeah, in England they always seem to forget about out little region at the top of the map.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

Kirjava said:


>


 
Christ sake thats a map of england. Can you not see that scotland is further north than manchester.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Yeah, in England they always seem to forget about out little region at the top of the map.


 
LOL I know.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2011)

I didn't know that scotland was part of england.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

"NW of the UK"

No, but its part of the UK (unfortunately) haha


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Christ sake thats a map of england. Can you not see that scotland is further north than manchester.


 
Lands end is further south than london. Does that mean london is not in the south?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

No but if you look at a map of the UK Manchester is quite clearly in the west not the north west haha.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

Thankyou for not replying


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 14, 2011)

It's clearly in the NW of England


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> It's clearly in the NW of England


 
... I said UK D:


----------



## timelonade (Sep 14, 2011)

You guys make me laugh. 


Those in favour of me changing my location to NW England to save further argument say I/aye (depending on how NW UK you are.. )

..Not that it particularly matters. Everyone still super special excited for the UK Open 2011?


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, but I said England


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 14, 2011)

Kirjava said:


>


 
This map is wrong anyway. This shows Northampton to be in the South East.

The clue is the the name!

But yeah - you are NW England, NW UK suggests the Hebrides or Stornaway.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 14, 2011)

North east FTFW


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 14, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> North east FTFW


 
lol.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 14, 2011)

God damn the Irish sea. I'm probably not gonna make it there this year, but if there is another comp to be organised in the near future between now and the next Nats, I will strive to attend  Need to get me an official average eventually lol. Even still I'm excited about there being some competitions near(-ish) .


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 14, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> God damn the Irish sea. I'm probably not gonna make it there this year, but if there is another comp to be organised in the near future between now and the next Nats, I will strive to attend  Need to get me an official average eventually lol. Even still I'm excited about there being some competitions near(-ish) .


 we should be having an Irish comp sometime this winter



@ sam i think if i buy my plane tickets she'll let me so buy cheap tickets with ryan air and do you plan on staying in YHA?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 15, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> and do you plan on staying in YHA?


 
Ooh, btw, The YHA is uber cheap o.0


----------



## r_517 (Sep 15, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> @ sam i think if i buy my plane tickets she'll let me so buy cheap tickets with ryan air and do you plan on staying in YHA?


cool 
i haven't checked the timetable stuff yet. if possible i might take the plane on Saturday morning.
i will sort everything out before October


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2011)

Signed up whilst in Spain on the free WiFi I had at some café I was chilling at.

Goals: Better than Selkie and MLSTRM. Also 4BLD success.

Also, this is England from my point of view:


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2011)

There are CHAVs in Surrey.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> There are CHAVs in Surrey.


 
I should have specified I live in the upper-middle class sector of Surrey.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 15, 2011)

Yttrium said:


>


 
lol


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 15, 2011)

r_517 said:


> cool
> i haven't checked the timetable stuff yet. if possible i might take the plane on Saturday morning.
> i will sort everything out before October


 
tell me what times your flights at(ill be getting those flights) also you can probably get the one i got last time it was at 08.10 arrived at 08.40 ish and literally we walked out of the airport and the bus was there that brings you to just outside the venue. i assume your staying in YHA?


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 15, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I plan on attending (just awaiting confirmation).
> 
> I also plan on staying in the YHA, as it is most likely going to be the cheapest.
> 
> ...


 
im expecting sub 35 OH avg sub 20 avg for 3x3 sub 1:30 for 4x4 sub 2:30 for 5x5 and sub 6 avg for 2x2


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 15, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I plan on attending (just awaiting confirmation).
> 
> I also plan on staying in the YHA, as it is most likely going to be the cheapest.
> 
> ...


 
What cubes?


----------



## r_517 (Sep 16, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> tell me what times your flights at(ill be getting those flights) also you can probably get the one i got last time it was at 08.10 arrived at 08.40 ish and literally we walked out of the airport and the bus was there that brings you to just outside the venue. i assume your staying in YHA?


cool what time does the first event begin? (damn google doc is blocked here..)
yep YHA ftw


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 16, 2011)

r_517 said:


> cool what time does the first event begin? (damn google doc is blocked here..)
> yep YHA ftw


 
Registration is at 8:45 and then Magic/Master Magic at 9:15


----------



## pjk (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I can make this. Looking forward it.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 16, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> There are CHAVs in Surrey.


 
Yeah, but mostly chaps.




Yttrium said:


> I should have specified I live in the upper-middle class sector of Surrey.



I live in the lower-working class sector of Surrey lol


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2011)

pjk said:


> I'm pretty sure I can make this. Looking forward it.


 
whaaat...

awesome, I didn't even know you were in england still


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 16, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Yeah, but mostly chaps.



Appropriate avatar is appropriate.


----------



## pjk (Sep 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> whaaat...
> 
> awesome, I didn't even know you were in england still


I'm not. I haven't been there in over a year, but I will be in England from Nov. to Jan.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2011)

awesome, look forward to seeing you


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking forward to competing in 2x2 after a mean of 300


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 16, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Looking forward to competing in 2x2 after a mean of 300


 
i doubt i'll put 300 solves on my 2x2 by the comp. 30 is highly doubtful

so - what's happening reference cider boat? I vote I'm not babysitting this year - Robby owes me a beer (a squaddie never forgets mate! ), and I must try to recruit Michael again.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> so - what's happening reference cider boat? I vote I'm not babysitting this year - Robby owes me a beer (a squaddie never forgets mate! ), and I must try to recruit Michael again.


Sure that's a good idea after last year James? As I recall you tried to punch someone and Michael offered you his children 
Speaking of Michael, I refuse to allow you to give me directions to anywhere this year!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> i doubt i'll put 300 solves on my 2x2 by the comp. 30 is highly doubtful
> 
> so - what's happening reference cider boat? I vote I'm not babysitting this year - Robby owes me a beer (a squaddie never forgets mate! ), and I must try to recruit Michael again.


 
The plan is - cider boat, then more cider boat and a bit more cider boat. If you're under 18, you won't get in anywhere, just so you're aware. If anybody is looking for something to do that doesn't involve the cider boat, I can direct you to some other places, cinema, mini golf... etc. Just ask!


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Sure that's a good idea after last year James? As I recall you tried to punch someone and Michael offered you his children


 
Its all good in the hood. 

I'm a bit older and wiser now, and am not in need of children, as I have two of my own!


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 17, 2011)

r_517 said:


> cool what time does the first event begin? (damn google doc is blocked here..)
> yep YHA ftw


 yeah last year i missed magic but James judged me when i came in also i don't think I'm gonna compete in magic or master magic this year  but if you want to i can judge for you i got t the venue lats year at around half 9 if i remember correctly and the flight i had going over was delayed 10 mins but the bus goes every twenty mins to near the venue


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 17, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> The plan is - cider boat, then more cider boat and a bit more cider boat. If you're under 18, you won't get in anywhere, just so you're aware. If anybody is looking for something to do that doesn't involve the cider boat, I can direct you to some other places, cinema, mini golf... etc. Just ask!


 
Can you direct me ?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Can you direct me ?


 
Sure, I'll make a map available on the day with lots of things circled


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 17, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Sure, I'll make a map available on the day with lots of things circled


 
Thanks


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Goals: Better than Selkie and MLSTRM. Also 4BLD success.



Thats it pick on an old man! Challenge accepted, ..., bar BLD of course 



pjk said:


> I'm pretty sure I can make this. Looking forward it.



Heh, awesome. Look forward to meeting you!


@Daniel

Can't see any single solve time limits. Mainly wondering about megaminx, only solves mine about 10 times until this week and lay by layer but been practicing with F2L last day or so. Time is about 7m atm but would hope to get to 4:30-5:00 for UKO.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 17, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Thats it pick on an old man! Challenge accepted, ..., bar BLD of course
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, awesome. Look forward to meeting you!


 
£1 bet for best 3x3 average?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

I was thinking more of a sportsman type bet. Or one that involves forfeits, forfeits involving boats and cider


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 17, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I was thinking more of a sportsman type bet. Or one that involves forfeits, forfeits involving boats and cider


 
Lol, unfortunately I'm under 18 D:


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 17, 2011)

ogod charlie's maps


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Lol, unfortunately I'm under 18 D:


 
buy a fake moustache problem solved


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 17, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> buy a fake moustache problem solved


 
*Like*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Lol, unfortunately I'm under 18 D:


 
Wish I still was, The last time I was asked for ID would have been over 20 years ago. It would make my day for someone to ask for it these days 

---

People may remember I sold off some spare Cubesmith stickers at GSO. I would say I am going to be doing another order this week. If anybody wants any specific stickers at UKO let me know and I will add them to my order. Will just charge you what they cost me.

I also have a number of spare Dayan (Guhong, Lingyun, Lunhui, ZhanChi) DIYs. Happy to assemble, mod, Lubix and put Cube Smith stickers on if anyone needs one. Need to try and clear some space for new additions to the collection


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 17, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> we should be having an Irish comp sometime this winter


 Seriously? Has there been any before or is this gonna be the first one? This is the best thing I've haer all day


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> Seriously? Has there been any before or is this gonna be the first one? This is the best thing I've haer all day


 
It will be the first one. If it happens and I hope it does


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 17, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> It will be the first one. If it happens and I hope it does


 
yup it'll be a first

Chriss are you gonna come over?

nothing has been confirmed yet but hopefully within a few weeks we will find a cheapish venue with good lighting


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Wish I still was, The last time I was asked for ID would have been over 20 years ago. It would make my day for someone to ask for it these days



There is this one woman in Asda, that must have ID'd me half a dozen times for tobacco. Everytime I go in and shes on. Everytime.



cubersmith said:


> Lol, unfortunately I'm under 18 D:


 
Them I'm afraid young man, we couldn't possibly take you £1 stake


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2011)

i should be. Depends when it is. Tis not cheap these competitions


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i should be. Depends when it is. Tis not cheap these competitions


 
Totally off topic, but you have a choice of 2 new avatars after tonight.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 17, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i should be. Depends when it is. Tis not cheap these competitions


 
pro tip for flying to ireland check Ryan air's website i got tickets to bristol for €8 each way


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Totally off topic, but you have a choice of 2 new avatars after tonight.


 

i know :3 another episode with a cube. Maybe it will play a big part in the last episode 

edit: better? ( wish avatars could be bigger)


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2011)

Trying to already get some planning going. Bristol was so nice last year! 
The problem is, I have to fly back on Sunday to make work on Monday. The flight would be leaving at 17:20..... Skipping 2x2 finals would mean I'd be done at 15:35 according to the provisional schedule. Would I still be able to get that flight or not...?


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 17, 2011)

Erik said:


> Trying to already get some planning going. Bristol was so nice last year!
> The problem is, I have to fly back on Sunday to make work on Monday. The flight would be leaving at 17:20..... Skipping 2x2 finals would mean I'd be done at 15:35 according to the provisional schedule. Would I still be able to get that flight or not...?


 yeah o got from the venue to my plain seat in half an hour using public transport last year so i dont see why not


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2011)

Erik said:


> Trying to already get some planning going. Bristol was so nice last year!
> The problem is, I have to fly back on Sunday to make work on Monday. The flight would be leaving at 17:20..... Skipping 2x2 finals would mean I'd be done at 15:35 according to the provisional schedule. Would I still be able to get that flight or not...?


Yes please come  Will see you at worlds anyway but there's no such thing as too much Erik. If you're stretched for time, I could try to let you do some solves during lunch break or something


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes please come  Will see you at worlds anyway but there's no such thing as too much Erik. If you're stretched for time, I could try to let you do some solves during lunch break or something


 
Yeah, if timings for 2x2 final were say 1230-1510, then technically its fine.



WCA regs 9l said:


> All competitors must compete in each round during the same time frame.



Also, just for clarification - I can't used pillowed cubes can I?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 17, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Wish I still was, The last time I was asked for ID would have been over 20 years ago. It would make my day for someone to ask for it these days
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 
Haha,  Not sure if you'll have any but can I get half-bight 5x5 stickers? 



Erik said:


> Trying to already get some planning going. Bristol was so nice last year!
> The problem is, I have to fly back on Sunday to make work on Monday. The flight would be leaving at 17:20..... Skipping 2x2 finals would mean I'd be done at 15:35 according to the provisional schedule. Would I still be able to get that flight or not...?




Phone in sick then  hehe

Also, forgot to say, flight, accommodation and registration are all taken care of  

The excitment builds...


----------



## Selkie (Sep 18, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> There is this one woman in Asda, that must have ID'd me half a dozen times for tobacco. Everytime I go in and shes on. Everytime.



You only really need to worry bud when she stops asking!  Let me know when you have finalised arrangements of who's coming, would be great to partake of a cider or 4 on the boat if the family is not in tow, if not be great to meet them anyway mate 



Erik said:


> Would I still be able to get that flight or not...?



If it helps any I am happy to drop you to the airport if it is the difference to you making it or not, its not like I will be in any finals myself  Although I am staying in Bristol Friday and Saturday night I will be driving back home myself Sunday night anyway.



cubersmith said:


> Haha,  Not sure if you'll have any but can I get half-bight 5x5 stickers?



I don't have any but happy to order some and let you have them in November? Didn't you also want some others you mentioned on IRC before?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I don't have any but happy to order some and let you have them in November? Didn't you also want some others you mentioned on IRC before?



Nah forget that


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh man I so want to go! But I have no idea how busy I will be with university... Does anyone know till when you can sign up for the competition?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 18, 2011)

"Registration will close 2 weeks before the competition or when we hit 70 competitors."


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm worried it will hit 70 competitors before I make up my mind


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 18, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I would say I am going to be doing another order this week. If anybody wants any specific stickers at UKO let me know and I will add them to my order.



I can live with alcoholic sportsmanlike bets.

Also any chance you can get me a Standard 6 color Replacement Set for 3x3 and a White Cube Replacement Set for 5x5 please.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> Yeah, I'm worried it will hit 70 competitors before I make up my mind


 
You should just register now, and if it turns out you can't make it, Daniel will let someone else have the space.



chrissyD said:


> "Registration will close 2 weeks before the competition or when we hit 70 competitors."


 
I preferred your old avatar D: Btw, last night's episode was immense!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 18, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> You should just register now, and if it turns out you can't make it, Daniel will let someone else have the space.


I will? Ok sure


----------



## Erik (Sep 18, 2011)

Alright I'm convinced now  registered and excited. 

That just leaves the 'place to sleep' question. Someone still has room for 2 people? We don't need much space


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

omg erik :3

you just made my decade


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I will? Ok sure


 
Sorry I thought you would :3


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I registered. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 19, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Also any chance you can get me a Standard 6 color Replacement Set for 3x3 and a White Cube Replacement Set for 5x5 please.


 
No problem, will add them to my order. Presumably standard as in not bright/half bright? And I know it should be obvious but black instead of white for the white 5x5 set?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 19, 2011)

*Registered*

Registered for this moments ago, Sad about no 7x7... 5x5 will have to suffice 

anywho, just need to sort out travel, food and sleep arrangements now


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 19, 2011)

Selkie said:


> No problem, will add them to my order. Presumably standard as in not bright/half bright? And I know it should be obvious but black instead of white for the white 5x5 set?



Exactly right, standard set and black stickers instead of white on my 5x5.  Thanks very much


----------



## Edam (Sep 19, 2011)

woo! looks like I should be able to get to this one, probably only the saturday unless I sort some things out but it'll still be lovely to see everyone again!


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 19, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> omg erik :3
> 
> you just made my decade


 
Why have you only got 72 posts now ?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 20, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Registered for this moments ago, Sad about no 7x7... 5x5 will have to suffice
> 
> anywho, just need to sort out travel, food and sleep arrangements now


 
I did register, but no conformation email yet, and not added to the competitors list
might check again later


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 20, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> I did register, but no conformation email yet, and not added to the competitors list
> might check again later


 
sometimes takes a while mate.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> I did register, but no conformation email yet, and not added to the competitors list
> might check again later


I can't sit in front of the computer all day unfortunately 
Check again


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a chance of going now!
Hm. I've got some friends who also wanna go so then my parents might let me. 
(they won't let me for literally no reason. However I'm not gonna argue with them.)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 20, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I can't sit in front of the computer all day unfortunately
> Check again


 
I didnt say you should sit infront of a screen all day 

now i just need to pay the travel and hotel


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2011)

You can still do 444 and other events if you want to. There will probably be a few cubers who wont mind lending you their cubes, like me. (I have spare Dayan 4x4x4 in fact which I won't use at all)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 20, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> You can still do 444 and other events if you want to. There will probably be a few cubers who wont mind lending you their cubes, like me. (I have spare Dayan 4x4x4 in fact which I won't use at all)


 
Sounds good,


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 21, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Georgeanderre, would I be wrong in thinking that your little picture is from the RS forum?


 
Ye from my adventurers log, "Usb " if you want to look, although i think it might be private

And about 60 have registered


----------



## timelonade (Sep 21, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Ye from my adventurers log, "Usb " if you want to look, although i think it might be private
> 
> And about 60 have registered


 

I love the blue RC-ing set


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 21, 2011)

timelonade said:


> I love the blue RC-ing set


 


Spoiler









My alog is private, and this is the best alternative



those robes are normal clothes, rc robes are cooler... I died in the abyss and lost the top half, cba to get them again 

anywho, this is meant to be a cubing forum


----------



## Toad (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll hopefully be there but I won't be competing.

Will be around to help judge, scramble etc. and just to see everyone


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2011)

You're alive too?!?

y u no compete?


----------



## Toad (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't actually have any puzzles with me in Bristol.

Haven't done any solving for months - been devoting time to more career enhancing things.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 21, 2011)

Toad said:


> Don't actually have any puzzles with me in Bristol.
> 
> Haven't done any solving for months - been devoting time to more career enhancing things.



Same here, Havent lost any time in my solves but still eons off the speed i should be


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2011)

Toad said:


> Don't actually have any puzzles with me in Bristol.
> 
> Haven't done any solving for months - been devoting time to more career enhancing things.


 
Borrow some? I'll have a spare 3x3x3 if you wanna borrow.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 21, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> yup it'll be a first
> nothing has been confirmed yet but hopefully within a few weeks we will find a cheapish venue with good lighting


 
Keep me in the loop man, it would be just wrong for me not to make the effort if its on home turf like


----------



## Toad (Sep 21, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Borrow some? I'll have a spare 3x3x3 if you wanna borrow.


 
Thanks for the offer, but I'll be ok without.

I love competitions for the social side of things - competing is great fun but not the best part for me. I'd rather save my time competing to spend more time chatting with people


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 21, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Georgeanderre, would I be wrong in thinking that your little picture is from the RS forum?
> 
> Also, how many people have registered?
> Parents are in Mexico for 2 weeks, so I hope it isn't too close to 70, hope for a spot when they get back so they can confirm that I can go.


 
omg noo D:


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2011)

Toad said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'll be ok without.
> 
> I love competitions for the social side of things - competing is great fun but not the best part for me. I'd rather save my time competing to spend more time chatting with people


You can be registered as my guest 

On a different note, there's like 5 spaces left or something


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 21, 2011)

I HAVE REGISTARRED!
Managed to persuade them 

Once I register, do I get a WCA ID? Or what happens? I'm kinda confused... please could someone tell me?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Once I register, do I get a WCA ID? Or what happens? I'm kinda confused... please could someone tell me?


You have to submit a written proposal by post to the WCA


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 21, 2011)

you get it after the competition ¬.¬


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Oh ok. Thanks.


Sorry for troll. Couldn't resist 
You just get automatically assigned one by the WCA when the results are submitted. You'll be 2011LAUA01 if I have your name right


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 21, 2011)

Nah, trolls are somewhat funny, it's alright 
Yeh by the looks of it I'll just let it happen... Yes 2011LAUA01 sounds right.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 21, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Once I register, do I get a WCA ID? Or what happens? I'm kinda confused... please could someone tell me?


 I was gonna ask this too. Sounds like it should be all good to just show up more or less then. Should you bring some kind of ID (like a passport)?


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 21, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> I was gonna ask this too. Sounds like it should be all good to just show up more or less then. Should you bring some kind of ID (like a passport)?


 
are you going ?


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 21, 2011)

Nah man unfortunately not, Uni has my travels constrained, and money is tight being a student! But I was thinking ahead to the (possible) Irish comp


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 21, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> I was gonna ask this too. Sounds like it should be all good to just show up more or less then. Should you bring some kind of ID (like a passport)?


 
No need.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 21, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Managed to obtain confirmation from zee parents. :3
> 
> I bloody love emails.
> Also, I look forward to it very much so.


 boooo yeaa  practice OH last year i came 14th with a 38 avg 
this year my goal is top 10


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> I was gonna ask this too. Sounds like it should be all good to just show up more or less then. Should you bring some kind of ID (like a passport)?


 


cubersmith said:


> No need.


2e)	Competitors must be able to show a passport/id-card during registration at the location to prove their identity.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 22, 2011)

1 moar space left :3


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 22, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> 2e)	Competitors must be able to show a passport/id-card during registration at the location to prove their identity.


 
i didn't at GSO.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 22, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> i didn't at GSO.


 
"Must be able" doesn't mean that they are 100% going to check, but if they do ask, you should have it. Don't risk it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 22, 2011)

Registration has closed. You can enter the waiting list in case people pull out.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 22, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Registration has closed. You can enter the waiting list in case people pull out.


 
No 70th competitor? Also, you ARE doing what I said to Georgeanderre.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> No 70th competitor? Also, you ARE doing what I said to Georgeanderre.


 
Explain please,


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 22, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> No 70th competitor? Also, you ARE doing what I said to Georgeanderre.


There is a 70th competitor - I just haven't updated the spreadsheet yet. The 8 people watching it for no apparent reason will just have to wait.

Yes I am creating a waiting list and always intended to. Before, it just sounded like you were telling me do that - hence the slightly sarcastic response


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 22, 2011)

omg nevermind.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 23, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Axel will be there!


 
Conor I had a brainfart and I totally forgot our deal. Could tou kindly remind me on facebook?

Thanks.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2011)

Would someone be willing to sell me a good 4x4 or some dayan 3x3s there?
I haven't got access to good cubes.. So it'll be great if someone could sell me some.

Tell me if this is a stupid request or I shouldn't be asking it here.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 24, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Would someone be willing to sell me a good 4x4 or some dayan 3x3s there?
> I haven't got access to good cubes.. So it'll be great if someone could sell me some.
> 
> Tell me if this is a stupid request or I shouldn't be asking it here.


 
I could sell you my old guhong, It's not as fast as a zhanchi but it's still pretty fast. I'll let you decide.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2011)

Guhong, sounds good... Just bring it to the comp and I'll bring some cash... Then we can decide one a deal


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 24, 2011)

sure thing i always sell the good stuff ¬.¬


----------



## Selkie (Sep 25, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Would someone be willing to sell me a good 4x4 or some dayan 3x3s there?
> I haven't got access to good cubes.. So it'll be great if someone could sell me some.
> 
> Tell me if this is a stupid request or I shouldn't be asking it here.


 
I posted a couple of weeks ago that I had a few Dayan DIYs for sale at UKO to make some collection room. I am in the process of assembling these spare kits, fully modded, cubesmith stickers and lubed with Lubix, I will have about 2 each of Guhong, Lingyun, Lunhui and Zhanchi.

If you want any others apart from Chris' Guhong come and find me.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I posted a couple of weeks ago that I had a few Dayan DIYs for sale at UKO to make some collection room. I am in the process of assembling these spare kits, fully modded, cubesmith stickers and lubed with Lubix, I will have about 2 each of Guhong, Lingyun, Lunhui and Zhanchi.
> 
> If you want any others apart from Chris' Guhong come and find me.


 
I think i already posted this, but I can't be bothered looking 
Could you add 5x5 halfbrights to your order?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I posted a couple of weeks ago that I had a few Dayan DIYs for sale at UKO to make some collection room. I am in the process of assembling these spare kits, fully modded, cubesmith stickers and lubed with Lubix, I will have about 2 each of Guhong, Lingyun, Lunhui and Zhanchi.
> 
> If you want any others apart from Chris' Guhong come and find me.


 
YAY I'll keep my eye out for you


----------



## Selkie (Sep 25, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I think i already posted this, but I can't be bothered looking
> Could you add 5x5 halfbrights to your order?


 
Sure, will do.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Sure, will do.


 
Thanks a lot


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 26, 2011)

Loads of people are asking if they can crash at my place for the competition, but it's not really possible as I can have only a few people in my room and those spots are taken. My living situation has changed since last year so I can't have basically all of the competitors in my flat again! I will have a gathering on the Friday night though, that's not an issue!


----------



## ASH (Sep 26, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Loads of people are asking if they can crash at my place for the competition, but it's not really possible as I can have only a few people in my room and those spots are taken. My living situation has changed since last year so I can't have basically all of the competitors in my flat again! I will have a gathering on the Friday night though, that's not an issue!


 
Since I was one of those sponges: Tank you anyway. 

Mad Love from Aachen and hopefully see you at UKO


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 26, 2011)

Um...

Who's still looking for a place to stay?

I'm thinking of staying at YHA with other cubers. PM me or post here if you're interested too, thanks.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 26, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Um...
> 
> Who's still looking for a place to stay?
> 
> I'm thinking of staying at YHA with other cubers. PM me or post here if you're interested too, thanks.


 
Looks like I'm the only one staying at the travel inn...


----------



## r_517 (Sep 26, 2011)

unfortunately i can only take part in Saturday's events:-( 
have to take the plane on saturday evening at 18:40 to go back...

ps: i will stay at YHA on Friday night as usual


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm most likely staying at the premier inn, but we haven't booked yet.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 26, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Um...
> 
> Who's still looking for a place to stay?
> 
> I'm thinking of staying at YHA with other cubers. PM me or post here if you're interested too, thanks.


I'm niterested. Was planning on staying there anyway but haven't booked yet.


----------



## Edam (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like I'll only be there saturday too, but its great i'll be able to see everyone again. train from exeter to bristol is nice and cheap for a change!


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 26, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Looks like I'm the only one staying at the travel inn...


 
I'm in the premier inn

i refuse to stay in a hostel even the word hostel sounds horrible.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 26, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I'm in the premier inn
> 
> i refuse to stay in a hostel even the word hostel sounds horrible.


 
Hostels are fun. (well not all of them.. but YHA is definitely awesome for cubing)


----------



## Muesli (Sep 26, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Hostels are fun. (well not all of them.. but YHA is definitely awesome for cubing)


 
I've only ever been to one bad Youth Hostel and that was an unmanned one. All the others have been fantastic.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 26, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Um...
> 
> Who's still looking for a place to stay?
> 
> I'm thinking of staying at YHA with other cubers. PM me or post here if you're interested too, thanks.


 


scotzbhoy said:


> I'm niterested. Was planning on staying there anyway but haven't booked yet.


 
Likewise. I think we could just book individually and then ring them up to say we want a room together. Not sure how many to a room though


----------



## r_517 (Sep 26, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Likewise. I think we could just book individually and then ring them up to say we want a room together. Not sure how many to a room though


 I emailed them with a list of names last time, and they said they were nearly all booked so they couldn't re-arrange the rooms... It turned out that every cuber was staying with at least one other cuber in the same room. Our 5-bed room were all 5 cubers


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 26, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I'm in the premier inn
> 
> i refuse to stay in a hostel even the word hostel sounds horrible.


 
yay.

Fake enthusiasm is fake.

Also, has your name got two s's?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 26, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> yay.
> 
> Fake enthusiasm is fake.
> 
> Also, has your name got two s's?


 
no I wasn't allowed 1 s 3:

which one are you in though. Cause I'm in the big tall one cause it was cheaper


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 26, 2011)

Umm I think its premier inn at King Street.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 26, 2011)

i couldn't go to that one cause it said I had to stay a minimum of 2 nights -.- but my mum is scared of tall buildings so I hope I'm at the top of mine


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 26, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i couldn't go to that one cause it said I had to stay a minimum of 2 nights -.- but my mum is scared of tall buildings so I hope I'm at the top of mine


 
Thats lovely


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i couldn't go to that one cause it said I had to stay a minimum of 2 nights -.- *but my mum is scared of tall buildings so I hope I'm at the top of mine*



*Lol.*


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> *Lol.*


 
ah maybe i should proof read next time


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 26, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> ah maybe i should proof read next time


 
I dont really know what you were meaning to say


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 26, 2011)

nevermind ¬.¬ I knew what I meant


----------



## Edam (Sep 27, 2011)

would anyone happen to have a spare white zanchi they don't want anymore?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 27, 2011)

Edam said:


> would anyone happen to have a spare white zanchi they don't want anymore?



I doubt it. Maybe selkie though. He seems to have everything


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone have spare 7x7 parts? the inner corner broke on mine ages ago and I can't find a new part.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I doubt it. Maybe selkie though. He seems to have everything


 
You sound worrying like my wife when referring to my cube collection


----------



## pjk (Sep 30, 2011)

I will arrive late Friday night, and leave Sunday after the comp. So I am looking for a spot on the floor in a hostel room for Fri and Sat. night. Anyone have any floor space? I'll split the cost of the room with anyone. If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM. Are we going to crowd like 5 people into a 2 person room again (like we did at Worlds)? I'd like to do it if possible, as I don't need a bed and I don't really plan to be in the room much anyway. 16GBP/night isn't bad, but if we can cut that in half or less, it would be great.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 30, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> anyone have spare 7x7 parts? the inner corner broke on mine ages ago and I can't find a new part.


 
emm yeah ok.
PM me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmm...

I've tried to book " 1 Bed(s) in shared single sex rooms - Adults " and "1 Bed(s) in shared single sex rooms - Under 18 " for Andrew and myself but I kept getting this error message:

Error while processing your booking. Possible causes:
1. Not all of your accommodation positions can be booked together.
2. Another user has booked while you were entering your data.
You may now change your entry. Your address will be kept.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 1, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I've tried to book " 1 Bed(s) in shared single sex rooms - Adults " and "1 Bed(s) in shared single sex rooms - Under 18 " for Andrew and myself but I kept getting this error message:
> 
> ...


 
Judging from the error, I would say its because of the first point. Have you tried booking seperately or is that not what you want to do? (Also it might be because over18+under18 in the same room...)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 1, 2011)

Isn't Andrew 18 now?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Isn't Andrew 18 now?


I am indeed


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry I fail at maths >_<

But even so, there are no more rooms with 2 beds available 

Is anyone interested in sharing a room with Andrew and me?

Please let you know asap. (If not, I think I will have to book a single room for myself, sorry Andrew)


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 2, 2011)

Provisional yes please.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Robert. Are you booking for one or two nights? If it's two nights, you can count on me. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi. I've booked a room for 3 people...

Simon, if you definitely want to stay with Andrew and me, please let you know asap, otherwise I might have to let Mr. Toad have your place instead.


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 2, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Hi. I've booked a room for 3 people...
> 
> Simon, if you definitely want to stay with Andrew and me, please let me know asap, otherwise I might have to let Mr. Toad have your place instead.


 
Fix'd that for you.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 2, 2011)

In please.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone wan't to buy my shengshou 5x5? I've gotten my V5 to the point where it is faster than the SS plus I don't particularly like the ss 5 as It's too small for me. I don't wan't the ss sitting on my windowsill never being used


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2011)

I do. About how much will you charge?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 2, 2011)

about £7 will do if that's ok


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah sounds good; I need a good 5x5.
I'm sure we will know who we are when we get there.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll throw in the spare stickers I got with it aswell as I won't need them. I've already lubed it and it just needs breaking in.

and I'm sure we will too somehow  I have to drive down through the night to make it there on time so I'll have to go to bed really early to avoid being tired the next day.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah stickers will be good too 
Yeah I'm going the night before too...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 2, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I have to drive down through the night to make it there on time so I'll have to go to bed really early to avoid being tired the next day.



hehe, the benefits of living close to bristol


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 2, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> hehe, the benefits of living close to bristol



 I should host a competition up here one day to make you all feel the pain >___>


----------



## Selkie (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd always be up for a Newcastle comp. Unfortunately its been a couple of years since I have been up, but had some awesome nights out up there over the years.

I really must get up there sometime this season and catch a home game


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 3, 2011)

Joey should have a Manchester comp already.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 3, 2011)

I now have a good venue here in Nottingham and may be able to host a weekender if not an official WCA competition. I'll discuss the details at the UK Open. :tu


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 3, 2011)

Where's the venue? (Considering I might actually know the place)


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 3, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I'd always be up for a Newcastle comp. Unfortunately its been a couple of years since I have been up, but had some awesome nights out up there over the years.
> 
> I really must get up there sometime this season and catch a home game


 
Awesome. I would probably be able to get a good venue as well as my step dad works in the council building in the city centre and I know they have a big hall place which would be good for cubing. Something to look to for the future i guess.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh dear I forgot to register
See you guys at the next one!


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 3, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Oh dear I forgot to register
> See you guys at the next one!


 
Register for the waiting list. You might get in still


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2011)

Lolben.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 3, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Where's the venue? (Considering I might actually know the place)



It's the Nottingham Hackspace (http://nottinghack.org.uk/ Unit F6 Roden House Business Centre, Roden St, Nottingham. NG3 1JH) where I'm one of the directors.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Escher said:


> Lolben.



lolben didnt read the thread. :fp


----------



## flan (Oct 4, 2011)

About to buy train tickets arriving at bristol at 21:47 on the friday, and leaving bristol at 21:10 because the tickets were cheap, just thought I'd consult the wise forces that be to ask if there could be any problems... do yha have a time when you have to check in or anything? Does bristol have any sort of curfew?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 4, 2011)

Late arrival at Bristol YHA should be no problem (although you really should check with them!)

Bristol's local curfew laws are complex in the vicinity of the cider boat


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 5, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I really must get up there sometime this season and catch a home game


 
I went on a school trip to newcastle to see newcastle vs everton last season. It was amazing!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 6, 2011)

Wait, where do you live?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 6, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I went on a school trip to newcastle to see newcastle vs everton last season. It was amazing!


 
:3 my stepdad is a partick thistle fan im sure you've heard of them. It's also amazing that st. james park is in the city. If you walk round town during a game and Newcastle score you can hear all the fans from a mile away


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 7, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> :3 my stepdad is a partick thistle


 
AAAAAARG! you serious? That's my team. I go to all their games. They won 5-0 last week.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 7, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> AAAAAARG! you serious? That's my team. I go to all their games. They won 5-0 last week.



cool  I think I've been to one of their games a few years back and they lost 5-1 :L I don't really like football though so I don't talk about it much. I'm a motorsport person hence why I do it at college


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2011)

Is it ok if I arrive at ~8:55? The train I'll probably get arrives at the station at 8:38.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 10, 2011)

ugh how annoying im at rockingham race track doing testing on the 10th and 11th -____- which means i'll get no practice or no sleep since I have to leave for Bristol at 4am on saturday.


----------



## dabest2500 (Oct 13, 2011)

First comp for me, will be an over 200 mile drive for my mum 
Anything I need to know beforehand apart from the rules etc?
Also, anyone want to buy an Eastsheen 5x5 and a LunHui 3x3?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 13, 2011)

200 miles... lucky you :|


----------



## dabest2500 (Oct 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> 200 miles... lucky you :|


 
How far do you need to travel?
I have to leave on Friday evening... right after school


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 13, 2011)

300 miles for me. I have to leave 3 - 4 am on Saturday morning. I'll have to sleep in the car :| plus I'm at rockingham the day before so that's about 18 hours worth of travel in 3 days. Newcastle sucks


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> 300 miles for me. I have to leave 3 - 4 am on Saturday morning. I'll have to sleep in the car :| plus I'm at rockingham the day before so that's about 18 hours worth of travel in 3 days. Newcastle sucks


 
Rokingham as in the racetrack near leicester?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 13, 2011)

yea, we are testing single seater formula fords  and i've got the feeling i'll be too tired for the competition the next day D:


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> yea, we are testing single seater formula fords  and i've got the feeling i'll be too tired for the competition the next day D:


 
Just to check, you aren't going back to newcastle and then to bristol the next day? And if you are. WHY?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 13, 2011)

Because i have to come back home so my parents can take me to bristol.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Because i have to come back home so my parents can take me to bristol.


 
And there's no way you could get them to pick you up there and then spend friday night in bristol aswell? Its just that the travelling seems a bit excessive to me :/


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 13, 2011)

We can't afford another night in the hotel It's far too much. I'm used to long journeys anyway, we have drove to Glasgow at least a hundred times and we drove to Paris last summer. Plus I can just practice on the coach to kill the time.


----------



## dabest2500 (Oct 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> yea, we are testing single seater formula fords  and i've got the feeling i'll be too tired for the competition the next day D:


 
Oh you lucky bugger!
Go karting is so damn expensive... I have reluctantly given up on the dream and hope to be an Aeronatical Engineer


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not actually driving it but we are setting it up. We are only allowed to drive it if the track is empty and we aren't busy and since there is a race there the following day it will be packed. Still though setting up a race car can be fun.

I've been karting a few times but as you say it's too expensive. I just race on my simulator instead, much cheaper


----------



## dabest2500 (Oct 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I'm not actually driving it but we are setting it up. We are only allowed to drive it if the track is empty and we aren't busy and since there is a race there the following day it will be packed. Still though setting up a race car can be fun.
> 
> I've been karting a few times but as you say it's too expensive. I just race on my simulator instead, much cheaper


 
Ah, I suck at setting up cars, as proven with games like GT5.
I just end up driving around with a car at default :fp
I need more time than necessary to set it up.

You have a simulator


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 13, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Ah, I suck at setting up cars, as proven with games like GT5.
> I just end up driving around with a car at default :fp
> I need more time than necessary to set it up.
> 
> You have a simulator



Yep I use Rfactor. I have a test video on my youtube somewhere. The quality isn't great but the physics are great hence why red bull use it as their simulator.


----------



## dabest2500 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah right, I thought you meant an actual simulator!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Transport booked now! I'll be arriving in Bristol 5pm on the Friday, leaving at 7:55 on the Sunday. Can't wait to see everyone, it's been too long!


----------



## r_517 (Oct 16, 2011)

congrats to Daniel's ER finally some motivation on me


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 16, 2011)

god i wish i was going


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2011)

I am quite the silly sausage, I had it in my head that the competition was on bonfire night and was planning all sorts of fun things for us to do in the evening. As I have now discovered the errors of my ways I am back to square-1. 

Very much looking forward to going to a competition on my doorstep that I haven't really had any involvement in organising at all - the ultimate luxury! Thank you D-Shepz and Seventowns <3<3 Can't wait to see everybody again, it's been ages and I miss your beautiful faces. I'll never leave the country for an extended period again.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi everybody. I was thinking whether to go on Friday night (arrival at 21:00) or Saturday (arrival at 08:45). Does anybody else arrive about one of those times at the airport? I wanted to check how to go from there to the hotel, but the website is down at the moment.

If everybody is going to gather on Friday night, I prefer to go that day, otherwise, I will go on Saturday.

I'm also looking for *somebody to share a room* (1 or 2 days, depending on what you answer to the question above).

And one last thing, any recommendation regarding currency exchange?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 20, 2011)

my plane arrives at 2100 Fri so if you take the same flight I can take you to the hotel (if you are staying in one of those near the venue)

for currency stuff, just pop into a random bank or post office. I normally use AIB or Ulster Bank. They should all have Sterling cash and the rate is mostly the same. Don't use the exchange point in the airport or any other Bureau de Change stores because they are much more expensive than in banks or post offices.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> Hi everybody. I was thinking whether to go on Friday night (arrival at 21:00) or Saturday (arrival at 08:45). Does anybody else arrive about one of those times at the airport? I wanted to check how to go from there to the hotel, but the website is down at the moment.
> 
> If everybody is going to gather on Friday night, I prefer to go that day, otherwise, I will go on Saturday.
> 
> ...


 
The website seems fine to me. http://flyer.bristolairport.co.uk/index.php is the website for buses from the airport. You can check the route map to see whether it goes near your hotel. Have you registered? We are already at capacity, so you can only go on the waiting list if you haven;t...


----------



## Mr.Toad (Oct 20, 2011)

r_517 said:


> my plane arrives at 2100 Fri so if you take the same flight I can take you to the hotel (if you are staying in one of those near the venue)


Nice, I will probably take the Friday one :tu

Daniel, the website is OK now but it was down when I posted. Also thanks for the link. And yes, I'm registered.

I will wait a couple of days before I book a room, just in case somebody is still looking for a roommate.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 22, 2011)

The waiting list is now closed as well. All people who are on it at the moment will be allowed to compete too  You'll get emails and stuff shortly confirming that you're in.

Schedule will be finalised within the next week


----------



## r_517 (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a new spare assembled Zhanchi/Lingyun/Guhong/AV that can sell to me? My Zhanchi's edge piece just got popped and I couldn't find it anywhere after 1 hour's search on my floor I'm not aware of the price, so any reasonable price would be fine


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 23, 2011)

On the competitors spreadsheet have you moved the guest column down or something? I had 3 guests but it now says I have none...


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Does anyone have a new spare assembled Zhanchi/Lingyun/Guhong/AV that can sell to me? My Zhanchi's edge piece just got popped and I couldn't find it anywhere after 1 hour's search on my floor I'm not aware of the price, so any reasonable price would be fine


 
if we have the cubemeet i can sell u my guhong?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 23, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> if we have the cubemeet i can sell u my guhong?


 
that'd be awesome


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

r_517 said:


> that'd be awesome


 
Its a very good cube but i just dont like guhongs in general


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 24, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Does anyone have a new spare assembled Zhanchi/Lingyun/Guhong/AV that can sell to me?


I have a Lingyun you can have for free (as it's you Sam!)


----------



## r_517 (Oct 24, 2011)

MichaelErskine said:


> I have a Lingyun you can have for free (as it's you Sam!)


 Thank you so much Michael But I will pay for it


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 24, 2011)

5BLD said:


> On the competitors spreadsheet have you moved the guest column down or something? I had 3 guests but it now says I have none...


Yeah I probably screwed it up when I took someone out. I'll fix it or something if I can be bothered


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 25, 2011)

Could anyone lend me a 5x5 for the comp? Mine is currently in pieces in a plastic bag :s


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2011)

Because there is no set time for 4bld/5bld, if I missed an event to do 4bld, could I do the event I missed as soon as I finish, or would I have to miss it?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Because there is no set time for 4bld/5bld, if I missed an event to do 4bld, could I do the event I missed as soon as I finish, or would I have to miss it?


It would be better if you didn't miss an event entirely. For example, on the day request to go in group 1 of some event, then do 4bld then hopefully you'll still be in time for the next event


----------



## coinman (Oct 25, 2011)

I think that I might want to go to this competition but as usual it's difficult for me to make up my mind a long time in advance. How long is the registration open?


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2011)

coinman said:


> I think that I might want to go to this competition but as usual it's difficult for me to make up my mind a long time in advance. How long is the registration open?


 
Unfortunately I think registration is completely closed - only the people on the current waiting list are just now being allowed to go - and I don't think any new submissions for the waiting list can be made. PM/mail Dan.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> It would be better if you didn't miss an event entirely. For example, on the day request to go in group 1 of some event, then do 4bld then hopefully you'll still be in time for the next event



Well... I'd probably have to do it in 3x3 first round then, because I'm guessing it will probably take me around an hour.

Edit: What is the time limit for 4bld?


----------



## Selkie (Oct 25, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Could anyone lend me a 5x5 for the comp? Mine is currently in pieces in a plastic bag :s


 
Sure. If we are in the same group it will have to be my black, well broken in v5. If you are in a different group then you will also have the choice of my black ShenSshou 5x5. I'll only be doing 2 solves anyway. No way I am making the average cut in 5x5.


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Sure. If we are in the same group it will have to be my black, well broken in v5. If you are in a different group then you will also have the choice of my black ShenSshou 5x5. I'll only be doing 2 solves anyway. No way I am making the average cut in 5x5.


 
groups?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 26, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Sure. If we are in the same group it will have to be my black, well broken in v5. If you are in a different group then you will also have the choice of my black ShenSshou 5x5. I'll only be doing 2 solves anyway. No way I am making the average cut in 5x5.


That would be fantastic, thanks  
I'd prefer the V5 anyway, Guildford showed that ShenShous and I are not a good mix :/


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I am quite the silly sausage, I had it in my head that the competition was on bonfire night and was planning all sorts of fun things for us to do in the evening. As I have now discovered the errors of my ways I am back to square-1.
> 
> Very much looking forward to going to a competition on my doorstep that I haven't really had any involvement in organising at all - the ultimate luxury! Thank you D-Shepz and Seventowns <3<3 Can't wait to see everybody again, it's been ages and I miss your beautiful faces. I'll never leave the country for an extended period again.


You might get to see my beautiful face again. Contrary to you I don't mind leaving my country. I have already had a visit to Germany before I even went home. I will know more details next tuesday when I have been to my work and received my new car. I will also check with others in Eindhoven this weekend to see who is coming


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 26, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> You might get to see my beautiful face again.



Holy smoke! Arnaud please visit us! <3 <3 <3

(You can even bring petrol if you want - all is forgiven  )


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope there is no relation between the petrol and the holy smoke 

I am starting my normal life next tuesday (november 1) and I will get a company car again. All else will be decided after that


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 26, 2011)

coinman said:


> I think that I might want to go to this competition but as usual it's difficult for me to make up my mind a long time in advance. How long is the registration open?


 


AvGalen said:


> You might get to see my beautiful face again. Contrary to you I don't mind leaving my country. I have already had a visit to Germany before I even went home. I will know more details next tuesday when I have been to my work and received my new car. I will also check with others in Eindhoven this weekend to see who is coming


Really sorry, but registration is closed  I've already turned down other people (and let in more people than has been recommended to me by Seventowns), so I hope you understand. Our loss as well that you guys can't come.



ben1996123 said:


> Well... I'd probably have to do it in 3x3 first round then, because I'm guessing it will probably take me around an hour.
> 
> Edit: What is the time limit for 4bld?


I haven't published a time limit, but seriously...an hour?! Can't you just practise a bit or something 
I think it's kind of harsh for someone to judge a 4bld attempt for that long tbh


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Really sorry, but registration is closed  I've already turned down other people (and let in more people than has been recommended to me by Seventowns), so I hope you understand. Our loss as well that you guys can't come.
> 
> 
> I haven't published a time limit, but seriously...an hour?! Can't you just practise a bit or something
> I think it's kind of harsh for someone to judge a 4bld attempt for that long tbh



Umm... ok? lol. I've not even done a full attempt yet :3


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2011)

I registered for the waitinglist and will ask a few days before the competition. Normally several people will cancel (nicely) and others won't show up (boooooooh) on the day of the competition. I might just come to the competition even if I can't compete to meet some friends and help to make it a success.

If anyone has registered for this comp and is not coming, make sure you cancel your registration and allow others to come!


----------



## Escher (Oct 27, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I registered for the waitinglist and will ask a few days before the competition. Normally several people will cancel (nicely) and others won't show up (boooooooh) on the day of the competition. I might just come to the competition even if I can't compete to meet some friends and help to make it a success.
> 
> If anyone has registered for this comp and is not coming, make sure you cancel your registration and allow others to come!


 
The last I heard Erik isn't coming, but I think he's still registered...


----------



## ASH (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah Arnaud!

I'd love so see you again. 
Looking forward!

Axel


----------



## Tomarse (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright guys and girls, long time no speakky! When is the next event after this one? I'll try make that  hope you're all okay


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tomarse said:


> Alright guys and girls, long time no speakky! When is the next event after this one? I'll try make that  hope you're all okay


Nobody knows yet as organisation of it hasn't started yet. I guess it's whenever myself or Charlie have time to do it, unless anyone else suddenly steps in


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 28, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Nobody knows yet as organisation of it hasn't started yet. I guess it's whenever myself or Charlie have time to do it, unless anyone else suddenly steps in


 
I'll mull this over and see if I can get something together for next year but I'm suffering from that real life problem that always seems to get in the way of cubing  SO ANNOYING.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I might just come to the competition even if I can't compete to meet some friends and help to make it a success.


That's my main aim too so if you do come along and there is some problem you can have my registration spot (or just pretend to be me by going very slowly!)


----------



## Tomarse (Oct 31, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I'll mull this over and see if I can get something together for next year but I'm suffering from that real life problem that always seems to get in the way of cubing  SO ANNOYING.


 
ahhh coool, would be nice to see you lot again!


----------



## coinman (Oct 31, 2011)

Is there a list of participants? I'm always curious about who comes to different competitions


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 31, 2011)

coinman said:


> Is there a list of participants? I'm always curious about who comes to different competitions


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqiraMG9t6eLdDNFN1U4MzRGeWNqaVVyZW9YamNlMkE&hl=en_US


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2011)

Final version of schedule is up now.
Major changes are adding a round of pyra, clock, sq-1 and 2x2.

Will be emailing everyone with general blurb about stuff sometime in next few days


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh no... My parents just told me we have to leave on sunday after lunch  Will this be okay?
I probably won't get into 4x4 and 2x2 final with 1:30 and 6 average will I?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Oh no... My parents just told me we have to leave on sunday after lunch  Will this be okay?
> I probably won't get into 4x4 and 2x2 final with 1:30 and 6 average will I?



I'm sorry but as the Eagles said 'You can check out any time you like but you can never leave'.

Seriously, go any time you want. I would be very surprised if you made the finals with those times


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

Haha thanks. I hope to get into finals for 3x3 though


----------



## r_517 (Oct 31, 2011)

2 rounds clock ftw


----------



## nickcolley (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I really should practice, now that there are two rounds of sq1. Eugh, 12 solves a week for the past few weeks haven't been enough


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2011)

MichaelErskine said:


> That's my main aim too so if you do come along and there is some problem you can have my registration spot (or just pretend to be me by going very slowly!)


 
Thanks a lot Michael, but I just heard and saw that I am on the list of registered competitors (some people cancelled).
I am also directly underneath Aili, which is always a pleasure :0


----------



## Selkie (Nov 1, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks a lot Michael, but I just heard and saw that I am on the list of registered competitors (some people cancelled).
> I am also directly underneath Aili, which is always a pleasure :0


 
Awesome news, look forward to meeting you


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2011)

This competition is gonna be super awesome <3


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 1, 2011)

Escher said:


> This competition is gonna be super awesome <3


Of course it is, it's a UK comp!


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will NOT be able to go to this competition anymore, I have already contacted the organizer so no worries there.
Hope everyone else has a good time though!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the same super awesome food as last year


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2011)

ARNAUD!!!!!!! <3 YAY.

AILI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 YAY.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 3, 2011)

I really should not have left my Master Magic at home
Oh well I guess I have a week to practice
Goals:

2x2: sub 4.5
3x3: sub-15 (lol not going to happen)
4x4: sub 1:10 (should be no problem)
5x5: sub 2
6x6: sub-4


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2011)

Itinerary coming together nicely: on the way down Martin (Muesli) and I will be setting off from my house about 5:30am Sat morning (suitably coffee fuelled) arriving Bristol in time to find parking somewhere near the venue. Having missed the Friday night get together it'll be greetz time. Then Saturday's competition (not sure how that will go having not cubed much since Xmas - currently re-learning pyraminx). Then re-park car and check-in to YHA. Then Saturday night fever. Then maybe sleep. Sunday competition (whatever, it'll be fun). Drive back to Nottingham with Rob, Rowan, and Martin in time for the Sheffield bus connection. Like clockwork!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> It feels really early to be posting goals seeing as it's 2 months away, but I'll try
> 2x2: -/3.35
> 3x3: 10/12.5
> 4x4: 50/56
> ...



Still pretty happy to stick with most of these goals I posted 2 months ago, but some changes:

2x2: NR
Clock: NRs
Pyra: NRs
3bld: NR (sub-55 or so would be nice too)
4bld: Get success
5bld: cba


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 3, 2011)

Goals:

2x2: lol
3x3: Sub-20
4x4: Average (1:30)
5x5: Average (2:30)
OH: Sub-40
Clock: Sub-20
3BLD: Sub-2:30
4BLD: Success
5BLD: Success


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Goals:
> 
> Averages:
> 2x2: sub 3
> ...



changing some goals (single/avg):

2x2: <2.27/<3.5
3x3: <12/<14
4x4: <1:12/<1:20
5x5: <2:30/get one
OH: <25/<30
BLD: <3:00
4BLD: attempt it
Magic: <0.94/<1.05
Master Magic: dont have one/care
Pyraminx: <7/<10
Square 1: <40/<50
Clock: <11/<14


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> changing some goals (single/avg):
> 
> 2x2: >2.27/>3.5
> 3x3: >12/>14
> ...



Meeting those goals will be really really really easy.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 3, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Meeting those goals will be really really really easy.


 
Even I could meet those!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the BLD goal would be difficult for me. If I had to wait 3 minutes I would probably fall asleep and DNF


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 3, 2011)

Yah I think ill do my goals now. All of these are avg by the way

2x2x2: sub-6
3x3x3: sub-19
4x4x4: sub-1:20
5x5x5: sub-2:10
OH: sub-40
BLD: Sucess
Magics/Sq1/Clock: Better than GSO
Pyra: sub-10
Mega: sub-1:40 (or podium, which ever is easiest )


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Meeting those goals will be really really really easy.



I doubt it. I probably wont get many of them.

current averages:

2x2: 4
3x3: 16
4x4: 1:25
5x5: 2:50
OH: 32
BLD: ~3:30
4BLD: dnf
Magic: 1.05ish
Master Magic: dont have one, dunno how to solve
Pyraminx: 10
Square 1: 55
Clock: 15


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I doubt it. I probably wont get many of them.
> 
> current averages:
> 
> ...


 
Its because you put a "greater than" sign before them all.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2011)

Ben, its because you used ">".
My goals:
Well to do as well as at home. Or how well I do on a good day.
Which is:
2x2 5 secs/4secs
3x3 11 secs/10 secs 
4x4 1:20/ 1:15
OH 24 secs/22 ses

Edit: yup, cubersmith beat me to it ben.


----------



## Ewks (Nov 3, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> ARNAUD!!!!!!! <3 YAY.
> 
> AILI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 YAY.


 
Nice to see you're excited about me coming 

Also ARNAUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 3, 2011)

3x3: sub10/sub11
sq1: ER/ER

I have no time to practice at the moment, so these are optimistic, to say the least.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 4, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Goals (single/avg):
> 2x2: Sub-4/Sub-6
> 3x3: Sub-13/Sub-15
> 4x4: Sub- PB/any avg
> ...


I stand by these. Some are definitely more realistic than others.
What are people doing on the Friday? My bus gets in at 5, but Rob doesn't arrive until 10:30, so I have 5 and a half hours to kill before I can check in at YHA :/


----------



## Muesli (Nov 4, 2011)

Targets! (sgl/avg)

2x2 - Sub 6/Sub 8
3x3 - Sub 16/Sub 18
4x4 - Sub 65/Sub 80
Pyra - Sub 10/Sub 15
Mega - Sub 3:30/Sub 3:45


----------



## Selkie (Nov 4, 2011)

Selkie said:


> As others have said I guess a bit early for setting goals but probably:-
> 
> 2x2: Sub 9 / Sub 7
> 3x3: Sub 20 / Sub 18
> ...



Yeah pretty much as posted 2 months ago with the exceptions of:-

4x4: Sub 1:30 (make average cut) / Sub 1:15
5x5: Cant see me making average cut / Sub 2:45
Magic: Sub 2.5 / Sub 2.5
MMagic: Sub 5.5 / Sub 5.0
Megaminx: Wont qualify for average / Sub 4:00
Square1: Hope for a lucky solve on 1st two solves for average!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I doubt it. I probably wont get many of them.


 
I was using a form of mocking other than sarcasm this time.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am looking for someone to run the 'Introduction to competing for new competitors' during the magics on Saturday morning. Ideally you will have been to several comps and won't be doing magics. And you don't mind noobs


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 5, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Goals:
> ...
> 4BLD: Success
> 5BLD: Success


 
Good luck mate . I was disappointed when you didn't get your 4BLD success at Guildford. You had a 5BLD success yet?


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 5, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> goals
> 
> 2x2 sub 4 / sub 6
> 
> ...



this with the exception of 4x4 and 5x5

4x4 sub 1:10 / sub 1:20

5x5 sub 2:30 / sub 2:40

also I got a feeling i'm gonna mess up badly on the 3x3 since I've been doing terrible for the past month D:

I haven't been practising pyraminx either so prepare to see some noob times :|


----------



## timelonade (Nov 5, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> So, I've started practising today, for the first time in months.
> 
> I expect around a 7.xx average for 2x2, hopefully sub-4 single.
> And probably a 22.xx average for 3x3, with a sub-20 single.
> ...


 
These are my targets! Yay! 

But I mean my main target is to have loads of fun. SO EXCITING.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 5, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I am looking for someone to run the 'Introduction to competing for new competitors' during the magics on Saturday morning. Ideally you will have been to several comps and won't be doing magics. And you don't mind noobs


 
Go Axel!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 5, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Its because you put a "greater than" sign before them all.



ololfail. dunno how I didn't notice that :3


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 5, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Good luck mate . I was disappointed when you didn't get your 4BLD success at Guildford. You had a 5BLD success yet?



Unfortunately not yet. Closest I've come is 3 centres off in 37 minutes. I've had 3 or 4 where I'm off by fewer than 5 centres and 3 wings so it's just about getting that success really, hopefully it will happen at competition! For 4 BLD I am aiming to beat your time as well but that seems really slow now. Also I'm going to Norway in February and they have MBLD there, I'm going to try at least 8 cubes.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 5, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Unfortunately not yet. Closest I've come is 3 centres off in 37 minutes. I've had 3 or 4 where I'm off by fewer than 5 centres and 3 wings so it's just about getting that success really, hopefully it will happen at competition! For 4 BLD I am aiming to beat your time as well but that seems really slow now. Also I'm going to Norway in February and they have MBLD there, I'm going to try at least 8 cubes.


 
I've only had a couple of attempts at 5BLD and no success either, I'm pretty busy these days so I barely get to practice any BLD. My 4BLD time in competition was pretty slow I reckon, so if you've been practicing you should be able to beat it. Also, it's pretty awesome that you're going to try 8 cubes, hope it goes well .

To everyone else: good luck, and hope you all have a great time. Although the last part is moot as I don't think it's possible for a competition to not be fun.


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2011)

I got my bag stolen from work with my main 3x3 (the one I won last comp) and my WitTwo 2x2 in it, along with my wallet containing bank cards etc, my QJ timer and Frijj milkshake 

Will be able to loan money off my parents to come down, but I can't replace those cubes in time for the comp


----------



## aronpm (Nov 6, 2011)

That sucks


----------



## Muesli (Nov 6, 2011)

Escher said:


> Frijj milkshake


 
Oh my god... What flavour? D:.

But seriously, that sucks.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2011)

D: Eugh, I'd offer to lend you cubes, but mine obviously suck.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 6, 2011)

Escher said:


> I got my bag stolen from work with my main 3x3 (the one I won last comp) and my WitTwo 2x2 in it, along with my wallet containing bank cards etc, my QJ timer and Frijj milkshake


You're welcome to have any of my cubes but I imagine they'll be rather unimpressive. I certainly have a timer and a milkshake for you (choc fudge brownie?)


----------



## dabest2500 (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone selling an X-Cube 4?
My Maru 4x4 keeps misaligning and it's the only 4x4 I have.
I was hoping for some official vendors but turns out they won't be any 
I have an Eastsheen 5x5 and a LunHui to trade, I will also pay.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone have a good 4x4 to sell me *right after lunch on Sunday?*
Unfortunately I have to leave after lunch on Sunday but luckily it's very likely I don't get into the finals for 2x2 and 4x4. If I do, then even worse =(
It's bad enough im missing head to head and awards ceremony...


----------



## Selkie (Nov 6, 2011)

Escher said:


> I got my bag stolen from work with my main 3x3 (the one I won last comp) and my WitTwo 2x2 in it, along with my wallet containing bank cards etc, my QJ timer and Frijj milkshake
> 
> Will be able to loan money off my parents to come down, but I can't replace those cubes in time for the comp


 
I have spare, brand new, Guhongs, Lingyuns and Zhan Chi's. If you want me to send one next day delivery to get used to pre comp just say and I'll be happy to.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 7, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I have spare, brand new, Guhongs, Lingyuns and Zhan Chi's. If you want me to send one next day delivery to get used to pre comp just say and I'll be happy to.


 
Do you have 2 Zhanchi's still spare, and if so how much for one (black plastic preferably)?


----------



## Selkie (Nov 7, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Do you have 2 Zhanchi's still spare, and if so how much for one (black plastic preferably)?


 
90% sure I have at least 2 spare, new, unused. Both bought assembled but not lubed and both black so sure you can have one. Not sure I'll get time to disassemle, lube etc before Saturday as I will be away on business in London most of this week but can always bring lubes etc and we can do it on the Saturday or Sunday. Will only take 20 minutes or so.

As for price, looking at my email archive looks like I paid $16.50 for them. I'll stand the delivery, exchange comes to £10.30 on today exchange rates. £7 sound fair?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmm, I might be after one as well, if that's ok?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 7, 2011)

Rowan - you can use any of my cubes, but I doubt they'll be of any help! More importantly - WHAT FLAVOUR WAS THE MILKSHAKE? 

So excited to see all of your wonderful faces again


----------



## Selkie (Nov 7, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Hmm, I might be after one as well, if that's ok?


 
Well certainly have 2, one for Chris Wall now and was not sure if Rowan needed one. I will certainly be bringing a quite a collection of cubes with me so if Rowen needs to borrow one that is also no problems at all.

Trying to remember what I have. Pretty convinced I have two unused assembled Zhan Chis. But I definately have a little used spare if you dont mind one thats only done a few solves. That leaves me with my main and backup. I really need to curb my purchase of cubes. When my wife moans about my collection I do wonder where she is coming from until times like this


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 7, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I have spare, brand new, Guhongs, Lingyuns and Zhan Chi's. If you want me to send one next day delivery to get used to pre comp just say and I'll be happy to.


 
Yo I'm buying all your Guhongs! :>


----------



## Godmil (Nov 7, 2011)

Escher said:


> I got my bag stolen from work with my main 3x3 (the one I won last comp) and my WitTwo 2x2 in it, along with my wallet containing bank cards etc, my QJ timer and Frijj milkshake
> 
> Will be able to loan money off my parents to come down, but I can't replace those cubes in time for the comp



If you want I can post you my WitTwo next day delivery tomorrow morning. Just PM me your address. (actually if you do it now I may be able to get it off today)


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 7, 2011)

I think everyone should buy rowan a drink.

If that actually happens he should be pretty wasted.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 7, 2011)

Selkie said:


> 90% sure I have at least 2 spare, new, unused. Both bought assembled but not lubed and both black so sure you can have one. Not sure I'll get time to disassemle, lube etc before Saturday as I will be away on business in London most of this week but can always bring lubes etc and we can do it on the Saturday or Sunday. Will only take 20 minutes or so.
> 
> As for price, looking at my email archive looks like I paid $16.50 for them. I'll stand the delivery, exchange comes to £10.30 on today exchange rates. £7 sound fair?


 

Yeah that sounds good.
To be honest if you cant sell me two thats fine (just to say they aren't for me, friends want copies of my cube  )


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 7, 2011)

Escher said:


> I got my bag stolen from work with my main 3x3 (the one I won last comp) and my WitTwo 2x2 in it, along with my wallet containing bank cards etc, my QJ timer and Frijj milkshake
> 
> Will be able to loan money off my parents to come down, but I can't replace those cubes in time for the comp


 
You can you use my WitTwo if you want


----------



## Selkie (Nov 7, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah that sounds good.
> To be honest if you cant sell me two thats fine (just to say they aren't for me, friends want copies of my cube  )


 
Ahh didn't realise you wanted two. Sorry, will be checking how many I have in next hour or so and will let you know.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 7, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I think everyone should buy rowan a drink.
> 
> If that actually happens he should be pretty wasted.



Plus a few gallons of every flavour of Frijj - that's a technicolour yawn in the making


----------



## Escher (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the offers Charlie/Euan/Chris, maybe I should just use your cubes once for each solve in an average 

I've fixed another Zhanchi I had lying around and now it's pretty good, it'd be nice to try a couple of WitTwos at the comp, my one had bright cubesmith stickers and it was pretty 

P.s. the flavour was just the normal choc - reduced to 69p - bargainatious

EDIT: omfg yes frijj bath <3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2011)

My fridge will be stocked with frijj for you Rowan, and yes, we will alllllll buy him apple-y goodness on Saturday 

I'm just about to go to the post depot to collect some cubes, which I will no doubt hate and you can then use if you like. I would be interested in borrowing a 4x4 from somebody and a decent Master Magic pleaaaaase. x


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 8, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> My fridge will be stocked with frijj for you Rowan, and yes, we will alllllll buy him apple-y goodness on Saturday
> 
> I'm just about to go to the post depot to collect some cubes, which I will no doubt hate and you can then use if you like. I would be interested in borrowing a 4x4 from somebody and a decent Master Magic pleaaaaase. x


 
You can borrow my master magic if you want, I'm planning to get them done quickly so i can judge a 4bld so its not problem


----------



## SEBUVER (Nov 8, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I would be interested in borrowing a 4x4 from somebody


 
If we're not in the same group for 4x4x4 you can use my ShengShou III.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 9, 2011)

if team blindfold is an un-official event does anyone want to go on my team...
P.S im on youtube so if anyone dosent mind maybe being on camera.... that would be great
Ill be wearing a red shirt with my youtube name on it... PocketCube101 it has i pic of a melted cube on it!


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 9, 2011)

does anyone know an irish cuber caleed... Daniel O Mahony


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 9, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> You can borrow my master magic if you want, I'm planning to get them done quickly so i can judge a 4bld so its not problem



Yay you remembered!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 9, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> does anyone know an irish cuber caleed... Daniel O Mahony


 
Yes I judged him in Guildford
He does BLD


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 9, 2011)

no hes going and im from ireland too so it would be cool to meet another irish cuber


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

He'll only be there for the short time during 3bld


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 9, 2011)

oh... are you going


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 9, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> oh... are you going


 
Who? Kinch2002?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm, it's becoming clear that I'm going to have to relearn a few puzzles! I spent most of last weekend relearning pyraminx and trying to get back into solving clock. Square-1 will be tough on Sat and I'll have to quiz folks on megaminx last layer on Saturday night! I'm going to have to start doing the weekly comp again to stay in practice.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2011)

Is anyone still stuck for accommodation?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

Exciting news! Cubestormer II will be making an appearance on Saturday, and will give a short talk and demonstration at 2.30 

That means all events after that have been moved back by 20 minutes


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Can I just check with anybody that knows, is the cider boat called The Apple?
I don't like to assume. It gets me into trouble.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2011)

idk if the plan on friday is to go to the cider boat yet, but probz saturday

things are all still up in the air


----------



## pjk (Nov 10, 2011)

I am catching a 6am train out of Leeds, and will arrive around 9:40 on Saturday, which should put me at the venue around 10am. See you then.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

are they doing team bld... as an un-official event


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

On the schedule you'll see they're called mystery events...therefore they are a mystery until I announce them


----------



## r_517 (Nov 10, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Exciting news! Cubestormer II will be making an appearance on Saturday, and will give a short talk and demonstration at 2.30
> 
> That means all events after that have been moved back by 20 minutes


CubeStormer! That must be very cool Always want to have a look at a real one
but... I need to catch the bus at Temple Meads at 16:36. The time could be quite tight for me, if it has any delays in previous events... Is there any possibility to move the Clock event before the 3x3 semi?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

You're assuming you'll make the clock final are you? 

Hmmm, sorry I forgot about the problem of you leaving. I'll swap 3x3 and clock over as you have suggested


----------



## r_517 (Nov 10, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> You're assuming you'll make the clock final are you?
> 
> Hmmm, sorry I forgot about the problem of you leaving. I'll swap 3x3 and clock over as you have suggested


 
Thank you very much! Yep I'll definitely make the final, to not let you down


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 10, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> On the schedule you'll see they're called mystery events...therefore they are a mystery until I announce them


If they're anywhere near as good as last years mystery events, I am now very excited


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Thank you very much! Yep I'll definitely make the final, to not let you down


I've heard there's some pretty good clock solvers coming, so you'll have to do well.



scotzbhoy said:


> If they're anywhere near as good as last years mystery events, I am now very excited


Well it's up to everyone else to scramble and judge like crazy to ensure we have time for them then!


----------



## r_517 (Nov 10, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I've heard there's some pretty good clock solvers coming, so you'll have to do well.


That would be great

----------------------

ps: To Michael: Can I buy your Lingyun for 8-10 quids (I'm not sure about the price..)


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Is anyone still stuck for accommodation?


My friend who I was going to stay with has literally just said I can't stay at his any more :/
Also, your inbox is full


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

anyone selling any...Square-1,Magic or pyraminx


----------



## SEBUVER (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm selling my Magic.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

how much


----------



## SEBUVER (Nov 10, 2011)

How much do you have to offer?


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

hmmm your going to uk open... and you are from england...sooo 3 pounds (3.50-4euro)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm, what's the meeting up plans? I can catch the train from Bath to Bristol at any time, but I don't want to arrive and be alone


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

hold on im in an offer for a rubiks magic


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 10, 2011)

And that's what PMs are for >_>


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> And that's what PMs are for >_>


 
Dude. Stop posting or he won't be able to read posts before yours.


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

THANNK YOU


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you actually joking 

Also, Yay 36 hours (ish)


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah im sooo exited! its my first comp..... it doesnt fell like im leaving tomorow.
I NEED TO PACK CAUSE IM FROM IRELAND!


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

anyon selling square-1,pyraminx or magic?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.toynews-online.biz/news/34831/Cubahoics-to-take-on-Rubiks-robot

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Worl...omes-Bristol/story-13809320-detail/story.html


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 10, 2011)

i ment at the comp...  super exited


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 10, 2011)

wish i was going  hopefully i'll see most you guys next year


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 10, 2011)

r_517 said:


> ps: To Michael: Can I buy your Lingyun for 8-10 quids (I'm not sure about the price..)


Sure Sam, whatever you want to pay - have a try of it first!


----------



## timelonade (Nov 10, 2011)

MichaelErksine are you getting the train down to Bristol tomorrow? I am in Nottingham toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 10, 2011)

He's not but I am. I'm currently studying at Nottingham University. I'm going to take the 19:18 train...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm getting a train at 6:08am on Saturday morning (I think that's the right time).

Also, I still have to make a magic and master magic. I've never used a master magic and don't know how to solve one :3


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm getting the 6:30am on Saturday from London Paddington which arrives at Bristol Temple Meads at 8:15. It stops at Reading (6:59), Didcot Parkway (7:12), Swindon (7:30), Chippenham (7:44) and Bath Spa (8:00). If you are on this train drop me a message!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 11, 2011)

timelonade said:


> MichaelErksine are you getting the train down to Bristol tomorrow? I am in Nottingham toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 
Temporarily in Nottingham? We're driving down at 5:30am! Tonight I plan to be at Nottingham Hackspace games night - drop me a line (or PM) if you wanna come along.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh I forgot to set some targets for myself... so...
3x3: sub15/sub19 haven't practised it since my ZhanChi disappeared 3 weeks ago... 
Clock: sub5/sub7 need some luck on the single solve 
magics: hopefully no any 2:22.22 solves like last year...


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 11, 2011)

On my way now, just waiting for the bus. Can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 11, 2011)

In terms of the unofficial meet ups...

Saturday night will see the return of the cubers at the cider boat, which is called the Apple and is, being a boat, on the river. This is very much a stand up affair as it gets very busy on Saturday, so we'll probably be outside without tables/light so it's not so much a cubing outing. It can also be quite strict with ID, as with everywhere in Bristol, so please don't come if you aren't of age. Before this I'll be having a gathering at my house to order in some pizzas for dinner. Let me know if you want to come tomorrow so I can get an idea of numbers. I live a ten minute walk from the venue and everyone is welcome until I hit capacity, even if you don't plan to come out afterwards.

Tonight I'll be going to some pubs with those staying at mine plus a few others, if you'd like to join us or just need some advice on what to do, feel free to call/text me (07970264157) but please mention who you are!

If you need any help if you get lost you can also contact me for directions, that's not an issue. There is also a great cinema in Cabot Circus which is in the centre about ten minutes from the venue if you fancy that, there are some restaurants around there and loads of shops. If you want directions to something else that isn't pub orientated I can think of a few things, bowling etc. so just ask 

See you all soon!


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> In terms of the unofficial meet ups...
> 
> Saturday night will see the return of the cubers at the cider boat, which is called the Apple and is, being a boat, on the river. This is very much a stand up affair as it gets very busy on Saturday, so we'll probably be outside without tables/light so it's not so much a cubing outing. It can also be quite strict with ID, as with everywhere in Bristol, so please don't come if you aren't of age. Before this I'll be having a gathering at my house to order in some pizzas for dinner. Let me know if you want to come tomorrow so I can get an idea of numbers. I live a ten minute walk from the venue and everyone is welcome until I hit capacity, even if you don't plan to come out afterwards.


Count me in for Sat. night. So far everywhere here is denying my US ID for some reason (when I lived here I rarely had issues), so I'll bring my passport. See you tomorrow morning.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 11, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> ...Before this I'll be having a gathering at my house to order in some pizzas for dinner. Let me know if you want to come tomorrow so I can get an idea of numbers.


 
I'd like to come for the pizza if thats OK, I am under-18 though, so no cider boat here.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 11, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'd like to come for the pizza if thats OK, I am under-18 though, so no cider boat here.


 
Of course  Will provide a walking bus to mine tomorrow after the comp.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd also like to join you on Saturday


----------



## nickcolley (Nov 11, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'd like to come for the pizza if thats OK, I am under-18 though, so no cider boat here.


 
Hey i'm under 18 too (17) hope it's ok for me to come along too . Although the cider boat sounds awesome .

Edit: Also if anyone wants to buy a Black GuHong off me I have one to sell/trade


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 11, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> In terms of the unofficial meet ups...
> 
> Saturday night will see the return of the cubers at the cider boat, which is called the Apple and is, being a boat, on the river. This is very much a stand up affair as it gets very busy on Saturday, so we'll probably be outside without tables/light so it's not so much a cubing outing. It can also be quite strict with ID, as with everywhere in Bristol, so please don't come if you aren't of age. Before this I'll be having a gathering at my house to order in some pizzas for dinner. Let me know if you want to come tomorrow so I can get an idea of numbers. I live a ten minute walk from the venue and everyone is welcome until I hit capacity, even if you don't plan to come out afterwards.
> 
> ...


 
I'd love to come for some pizza and I'll definitely be in the mood for some cider as well. I will have my little suitcase as well since I'm staying down here in Bristol with a friend in the university accomodation for a few days so is it all right if I park my things at your place while we are out? And on the saturday you can help me with buses and stuff?

Also Nick I may want to buy it depends on what I can buy from Selkie.


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2011)

A certain ex-competitor might rock up at some point to see all your beautiful faces.

Unfortunately he has no money, so any drinks or food will have to be purchased for him by friendly individuals... please...?


----------



## Selkie (Nov 11, 2011)

Unfortunately I need to be home late Saturday night so I will be driving up and back both Saturday and Sunday now. So no boat, cider for me, gutted!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2011)

At the venue setting up now. Its looking good although some displays are playing up a bit. Am blaming joey


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 11, 2011)

Just arrived at my hotel, cant wait for the morning


----------



## flan (Nov 11, 2011)

Bout to get the train  if your on the train from plymouth ariving at 21:47, (anyone... it was ok worth a try) or are staying at the yha, send me a text, even if its only to walk to the venue together. Its 07824 657624,

Love and Peace


----------



## Godmil (Nov 11, 2011)

It's Film Britain day tomorrow so be sure to take lots of videos everyone 
Also good luck!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't worry, Ill film as much stuff as I can, and I'm sure I won't be the only one


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 11, 2011)

FYI we aren't at the pub but at mine now if anybody is at a loose end.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone at premier inn hay market?


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 11, 2011)

leaving at 4:30 

already done 8 hours worth of travel in the past 2 days, now to do another 10 D:


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm currently making my master magic which I have no idea how to solve. 



James Ludlow said:


> Anyone at premier inn hay market?



I'm staying there.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 12, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Anyone at premier inn hay market?


 
Nah, i seem to be the only one in the king street premier inn.. at least i have a dock side view 

Only thing is breakfast starts at 8:10 for me, and i was hoping to be out the door before that


----------



## r_517 (Nov 12, 2011)

got up at 6am. now wandering around in the city centre


----------



## r_517 (Nov 12, 2011)

dnf 665 650 983 652 = 767 clock first round


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 12, 2011)

12.24 sq1 avg ER


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 12, 2011)

not sub10


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 12.24 sq1 avg ER


 
Awesome! =D


----------



## Godmil (Nov 12, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 12.24 sq1 avg ER


 
Nice one!


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 12.24 sq1 avg ER


 
NICE! Best single?




r_517 said:


> dnf 665 650 983 652 = 767 clock first round


 
Nice average, but the poor DNF! xD


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2011)

People are recording right?.. Right? Must have video!

Oh yeah, and a random picture. Who is this?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 12, 2011)

Today i got 3:38 4bld meh. Also 1:00, 49, DNF (55) in 3bld


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 12, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> My fridge will be stocked with frijj for you Rowan, and yes, we will alllllll buy him apple-y goodness on Saturday
> 
> I'm just about to go to the post depot to collect some cubes, which I will no doubt hate and you can then use if you like. I would be interested in borrowing a 4x4 from somebody and a decent Master Magic pleaaaaase. x


 
I have an excellent 4x4 that I love. You are welcome to it tomorrow


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi guys; can't make it, too poor. Hope it all goes well, good luck.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 13, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 12.24 sq1 avg ER


Awesome.



kinch2002 said:


> Today i got 3:38 4bld meh. Also 1:00, 49, DNF (55) in 3bld


Yeah! :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2011)

r_517 said:


> dnf 665 650 983 652 = 767 clock first round


 
D:
Unlucky.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 13, 2011)

HOW IS BEN DOING


----------



## timelonade (Nov 13, 2011)

I HAD SO MUCH FUN even though I just sat by the results board all weekend .


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 13, 2011)

I had so much fun also, and did rather better in the events I cared about (3x3 and OH) than I thought I would!


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

^ How'd you do?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 13, 2011)

6th in 3x3 and 7th in one handed.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 6th in 3x3 and 7th in one handed.


 
What do you avg OH?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 13, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> What do you avg OH?


 
Normally 22 secs (when I was practicing beforehand just after registration) but my comp averages were 26.00 and 25.xx, on the first I had an explosion and therefore a counting 31, and on the final I dropped the cube :/
I used Roux for OH.

Weren't you at the comp?


----------



## Godmil (Nov 13, 2011)

too much beating around the bush... What is your official average now?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine? I already said. For OH 26.00 and 25.xx. For 3x3 they were all 12.xx but I forgot what exactly.


----------



## timelonade (Nov 13, 2011)

Are the M turns not problematic (sorreh if this is a nub question)?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 13, 2011)

No that's not a nub question at all. I use the table to serve as my right hand in LSE.
I'll upload a video a bit later, but iirc a man was also recording a couple of my solves, probably with a better camera.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you know:
Breandan is a troll at H2H?
And I don't know the alg for cube-in-cube?
I got quite a few PBs?
I came 4th in megaminx, again?
Lol 5BLD (the person and the event)?
I got a BLD success?
We invaded McDonalds?
ZZOH works really well, unless you get a OCLL skip and a Gperm?
I came 9th in 5x5...
and along with 4x4 I got some really good averages?
I almost forgot to buy Zhanchis?
The venue was really nice, but got really crowded in some places?
I can't scramble Square-1?
My clock almost has the Dan Sheppard seal of approval?
I didn't get around to watching Cubestormer in action?
I missed all of the NR/ERs, again?
K4 teamsolves are lol (especially with me)?
I went to Hungary and also back in time by 1 year for most events?
I failed clock and pyra, but did well in everything else?
I didn't see anyone get any timer malfunctions?
Pink cube is Pro?
Dan couldn't talk on sunday?
My camera died just before 3x3 finals?
I have the whole of H2H on vid?
I've already forgotten the alg Kir tought me for K4?
Those brownies at lunch were really, really nice?

This is it for now, may add to it later.


----------



## nickcolley (Nov 13, 2011)

Had an amazing time; Thanks a lot :3.


----------



## timelonade (Nov 13, 2011)

Lunch was so good! The bagels and the wraps.. <3. Disappointed that you didn't get to see cubestormer? That thing I'd insane..


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll write a more detailed post with DYKs and other stuff tomorrow, but for now I'll just say that I am absolutely knackered and have no voice. I also had my best results in any comp ever probably, with some crazy stuff like 3 antisunes in one 2x2 average (2.88 average), and a 38.97 4x4 single (my actual pb now, and my only sub50 official).
Also, Rob got 6 NRs today :O


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 13, 2011)

Just got home, thanks to everyone (especially Dan- hope your throat gets better soon!) for making this yet another awesome competition!
Kinda disappointed with how I did, though I was happy with clock, and to just get an avg in 5x5. Broke a few PBs as well.
DYK:
I came 2nd in clock?
Sam was so unlucky in clock r1?
Every time I announced something, James tried to get me to do it in my Stewie Griffin voice?
There are too many Chris' and Dans?
Megaminx is becoming one of the UKs most competative events?
I smashed my megaminx PB (overall, not just comp)?
Talking to Dan and Simon in Pizza Express has made me realise I need to learn a lot more about sq-1?
Talking to Dan and Thom in Pizza Express has made me realise I need to learn a lot more about cubing in general?
On Friday Thom got separated from the group on the way back to Charlies and arrived about half an hour later looking like he'd fallen in the canal?
James is sexy and he knows it?
He works out?
Elsie is adorable?
Arnaud was back <3
Luke HG 8.84 :O
Finally a sub-10 for Simon!
We were put on the top floor at the YHA, with no lift and Simon barely able to walk?
I fell asleep at Charlies and woke up with my head completely numb with a beer can balanced on it?
Apparently during the course of my sleep, Mollerz tried to balance it there several times, at one point it fell onto my face and I still didn't wake up?
I hate magic 
It's now been 2 years since my cubing début?
Mollerz deserves a big BLD success?
On Saturday night some rather attractive girls tried to persuade Dan to tutor them in economics?
They loved it when we busted out the cube? 
CIDER BOAT!!!?

EDIT: This was the first comp when I've not broken my master magic and needed to borrow someone elses for my avg. My first solve after getting back, I broke it.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 13, 2011)

timelonade said:


> For 3x3 they were all 12.xx but I forgot what exactly.


 
excellent, well done. Can't be many people who get times like that in their first comp.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 13, 2011)

DYK

- 4th in clock again?
- I work out?
- 4-0 in packing contests?
- Selkie's Master magic was an unsuitable substitute?
- When I walk in the spot, this is what I see?
- Everybody stops and they staring at me?
- Elsie has a set of lungs on her?
- Frank got bored this time?
- Anyone who say's that they don't want a cubing robot is a big liar?
- Helen does not approve of the cider boat?
- I do?
- I missed Lois and the fat man?
- Kids playing hide and seek can cause quite a panic?
- luke's Fullstep 8.84?
- Cog's 1.51.xy megaminx?
- Cogs coghill in 2x2?
- what is Axel's V-perm?
- Elsie is a babe magnet at beefeater and playing peek aboo with the girlys at the bustop?
- Muckers still knows every song ever written?
- Sebastien is not overly consistent with BLD success?
- Breandan trolls H2H
- Thom Barlow sucks at Roux?
- Rowan may well be the next Alan Titchmarsh
- Dave used to work for defjam records and knows Kevin?
- sorry, Tim westwood?
- Charlie?
- that photo still holds so much win?
- Rd1 Group1 2x2 4th scramble could have been so good?
- Sam's counting 9?
- yes, we were sexy?
- and yes, we did know it?
- wiggle wiggle wiggle.

More to follow 

peace 

James


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 13, 2011)

DYK:

Flan goes to the same uni as me and I did not know (deffo going to be having some meetups)
Team "sexy and we know it" pwned
I made an absolute fool out of myself in the timer race
Chris Wall recons he is better than me at Mega (he probably is, I feel bad because he probably deserved 2nd place in mega)
My results were resonably good
JDL recons that he has the best/smoothest 7x7 in the world
5BLD is really fast
Apparently I am too modest
I love the fact that Tim? busts out the retro cubes eastsheen and what not
I taught William magic, he found it so fun he could not put it down
Me and Leon were doing some hard core master magic practice


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 13, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> JDL *knows* that he has the best/smoothest 7x7 in the world


 
Fixed


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 13, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Chris Wall rec*k*ons he is better than me at Mega (he probably is, I feel bad because he probably deserved 2nd place in mega)
> ...
> Apparently I am too modest


 
I think you agreed with yourself there 
Also lolwat, you got sub-1:30. Be proud 



Next Time.....


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 13, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> DYK
> 
> - I work out?
> 
> ...


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 13, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


>


 
This is how I roll, animal print, pants out control,

EDIT This is how I roll, come on ladies it's time to go


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 13, 2011)

James please dont watch the music video...


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 13, 2011)

Firstly, thanks to Daniel, Charlie, Seventowns and everyone else who helped organise this. It was my first Bristol competition and it was absolutely great and I cannot wait to come back for another one soon!

So here's my DYK...

I woke up at 4:30am in the morning to catch my train which I subsequently missed but that didn't matter in the end anyway
I got a 3x3 average (18.83) better than what I've been averaging at home
Sam pro clock
D-Sheppz kept getting pro solves when I judged him (Pyra NR and sub-40 4x4)
My 3BLD success was my second fastest solve ever?
Kirjava 2nd best roux UK
5BLD (The person) is so small!
I suck at big BLD at comp
4x4 average!
sub-45 3OH!
I made semis to 2x2
3.32 DNF
Spef brought a music stand for my 5BLD attempts
I ate a brownie during memo
First DNF by 4 wings 4 midges and 2 centres
I did edge parity wrong anyway
I didn't have a single corner solved on my 2nd attempt
I missed a undoing a setup move for centres
Failure to balance a beer can on Coggers forehead
CIDER BOAT
I've had approximately 10 hours sleep in the last 4 days
TEAM SEXY AND WE KNOW IT
I suck at RPerms
In H2H I had done OLL at 13 and finished my GPerm at 19 and lost to Sutters who got 18(?)
MANY GUHONGS (Thanks Selkie!)
Slowan Kinneavy...
I was using someones 3x3 at the scrambling table because it was lost and I loved it and wanted to buy it, it's you the person with the large ring earring but I don't know your name - I think it was a GuHong with half brights
Breandan juggling again
Muckers cannot pack away a stackmat timer
Everyone complained about my white cubes worn out stickers
Some people thought my 4x4 was quite good even though it really isn't...



I'll add more later but right now I need to sleep.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 13, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> James please dont watch the music video...


 
Too late! i got told to keep the noise down< i was laughing that much!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you know:

I failed at 2x2, despite getting more than 5 sub 1's practicing.
In the 2x2 final, I got the same scramble twice, got a new scramble, so I ended in 4th place instead of 2nd D:
PB single megaminx ever.
Breandan trolls H2H.
I got an e second 2x2 solve.
Cubestormer 2 is awesome (when it manages to solve the aerobics cube)
I failed at magic (DNF, >1.5, 2.xx, >1.5, 1.03), but beat my PB in practice at lunch today (0.84).
I strung my magic on the train, an hour before the competition started.
lol i got to the 3x3 final
Thom is slow
>15 average in pyra
will post more later maybe.

edit: more:

Did you know:

SCRAMBLERS AND JUDGES NEED TO LEARN TO SCRAMBLE MY CUBES AND JUDGE MY SOLVES CORRECTLY.
I got the same scramble twice in a row... twice (2x2 and 3x3)
I just noticed that one of my 5x5 times was written down incorrectly.
pyrafail
laux sounds like a cool method.
according to team no-name, my PLL is amazing.
Ja perm = "woah"
Breandan's RU H perm got annoying after a while.
Breandan is a good juggler.
we're sexy and we know it.
I realiZed in H2H that spef looks like spef


----------



## Muesli (Nov 13, 2011)

DYK

Cider is alcoholic,
I smoke when drunk,
I suck at 5x5,
3 minutes is an impenetrable barrier for both Megaminx and 5x5,
50 second 3x3 solves,
Screaming children and speedsolving do not mix,
Judging bld makes my arms hurt,
I didn't eat enough of anything,
Mountain Dew was bogof at the tesco,
Charlie's hamster is the cutest thing,
Either the scrambles were easy or I have a future in Pyra,
Lunch was nom,
Dan Mucklow sucks at paying for cider,
Michael Erskine is a pretty good driver until he needs to change the radio station at which point the car almost ends up sideways.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

Muesli said:


> Screaming children and speedsolving do not mix



TRUE.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 14, 2011)

DYK,
cubers are amazing people?
iPhones don't get stolen if you leave them unattended?
I fail at everything especially 4x4 (DNF,DNF)?
you shouldn't watch other people solving their LL when you currently doing your own?
I even found judging nerve racking?
Breandan really enjoys doing PLLs from weird angles?
Axel has the exact same colour scheme as me?
beautiful people can be really stupid? (I assume that only Axel will get the reference)
BBQ and Cider Boats are awesome?
nobody managed to solve Fail Cube?

even if you get <8hrs sleep over two nights you can still fail to sleep
when you get home if you drink a mini Redbull shot to make the drive more safe?
edit - and after finally getting some sleep you can be wide awake 5 hrs later?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 14, 2011)

How did Rowan do? Sorry if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> How did Rowan do? Sorry if this has already been mentioned.



As far as I know, not great on anything. I think I saw him get a 41 or 43 on 4x4. Don't know if its good for him or not though.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 14, 2011)

He got a 10.41 average in the second round and 20.xx in both OH rounds


----------



## chungdavi (Nov 14, 2011)

Rowan and Breandan in 3x3 final round


----------



## ASH (Nov 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> TRUE.


 

I wouldn't agree with that.
James has a cool young fam and we are all friends and should support us.

In my opinion he is always welcome to bring his kids, since
1) it wasn't that bad at all and
2) his daughter rocks!

Sorry for posting sth grown up; I know, might not be the right place for that...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 14, 2011)

@ Coghill: could you send videos of sq1 solves 2-5 to the same email as before please 

@ anyone: if you have footage of my first solve from round 1 of sq1, PM me please


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 14, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> @ Coghill: could you send videos of sq1 solves 2-5 to the same email as before please
> 
> @ anyone: if you have footage of my first solve from round 1 of sq1, PM me please


It seems it was actually solve 2 which I missed.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 14, 2011)

If anyone has any footage of me at all that you can send me that would be great. Also Rob, I have 4 of your 3x3 solves from the first round if you would like.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 14, 2011)

Muesli said:


> Michael Erskine is a pretty good driver until he needs to change the radio station at which point the car almost ends up sideways.



Um, yes, sorry about that - but I feel I must reiterate my driving record: In 1989 no-one died...... In 1990, no-one died,..... In 1991, no-one died.... In 1992 no-one died.... In 1993, someone died...... In 1994 no-one died... In 1995, no-one died...... In 1996 no-one died..... In 1997 there was an incident with a pigeon..... In 1998, no-one died...... In 1999 no-one died........ I could go on.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 14, 2011)

Also -- check your bags for Rob Yau's megaminx - we couldn't find it at the end -- it was on our table for most of Sunday


----------



## Escher (Nov 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> How did Rowan do? Sorry if this has already been mentioned.


 
Yeah 10.41 avg, a few low 9s, 43 4x4, crappy at OH + everything else


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 14, 2011)

Escher said:


> Yeah 10.41 avg, a few low 9s, 43 4x4, crappy at OH + everything else


 
Slowan Kinneavy


----------



## Muesli (Nov 14, 2011)

ASH said:


> I wouldn't agree with that.
> James has a cool young fam and we are all friends and should support us.
> 
> In my opinion he is always welcome to bring his kids, since
> ...


 
Oh, no. I wasn't talking about Elsie. She was lovely. I was talking about the other kids who ran around the tables during the 3x3 rounds screaming and bumping chairs.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 14, 2011)

Muesli said:


> ....the other kids who ran around the tables during the 3x3 rounds screaming and bumping chairs.



Might have been me. Sorry!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 14, 2011)

Muesli said:


> Oh, no. I wasn't talking about Elsie. She was lovely. I was talking about the other kids who ran around the tables during the 3x3 rounds screaming and bumping chairs.



Sorry, that was me - I got excited (I know, I look youthful - it's both a blessing and a curse)

EDIT: Damn! Ninja'd by JDL


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> SCRAMBLERS AND JUDGES NEED TO LEARN TO SCRAMBLE MY CUBES AND JUDGE MY SOLVES CORRECTLY.



I don't recall you doing much scrambling or judging Ben - did you do any?


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2011)

DYK,

My MM is no substitute (Sorry James) but I belive my v5 made quite a good substitute for Coggers?

Much Maru lubing of a 5x5 is not going to help you make the average cut. Its simply called denial 


Arnaud is a great teacher, AVG practice and pyra algs here I come. Thanks for your time mate

I eventually have a v7 with some promise, thanks to cube-a-holic.

I need to work on my cross, but this time round specifically team BLD cross. Cross done in 2 would be great if it were not for the fact the 2 was 2 minutes! I'm either incredibly inept (most likely) or James colour scheme is more confusing ythan beautiful. At least it raised a few laughs.

If you are unlucky enough to have me judge your 4x4 solve, chances are you are going to have double parity.

Agreed the cake was good, good enough for me to ignore my diet. Was tempted to steal Mollerz brownies whilst he was doing big BLD, he wouldn't have known anyway.

I sucked at most events but happy with 3x3 single, OH average, qualifying for 4x4 average, magic.

I shouldn't be allowed near D-Shepz when he is doing BLD. I judged his only 3bld DNF and filmed his 4BLD dnf for him.

Got my first ever sub 2 magic solve and +2'ed it.

My best placement was 7th in magic, the worst event for older hands. Go figure!

Did Arnaud keep to the rules of winning the hat and wear it all the way home? And if so did he wear the cube skirt as well?!

James's good lady might not have liked the cider boat. But I think my wife liked it even less by making me travel up both days on some pretense!

Signed, Elsie is definately cute.

When I said people could go for refreshments during my HTH solve, I meant it!

In my attempt to not lose any cubes or timers I managed to steal cube-o-holics stackmat timer? Luckly it got back to its rightful owner.

it looked like I had the DTs when I got to the 3x3 stage of all my 4x4 solves for some strange reason. Glad I went for the ss v3 in the end or those shakes would have dedges taking peoples eyes out if I'd used the D+M!

Was great meeting and chatting to PJK

Thanks for helping break in my ss 6x6 more Joey!

Thom's L6E in OH is sexy.

I managed to make some cube collection space for some new additions thanks to Mollerz and Maelstrom

Special thanks to Daniel, Severn Towns and Charlie for organising a great comp. Cannot wait until the next one.

My fund raising Movember moustache itched all weekend, cannot wait to shave the damn thing off.

Why exactly did Daniel lose his voice?

Was a pleasure to watch so many fantastic solves.

The brownies were good but the other cake was better!

All my cubes appear to have smoother edges than other peoples despite no external modding. Older hands with callouses maybe?

I realise it is going to be a completely different race getting sub 20 in comp compared to at home.

Was 12 drops of Maru the agreed amount for a ss 6x6 after much debate?

If James v7 was black I might have been tempted to take up mugging.

People who solve on blue cross should not do white F2L in team solving but luckily it was an easy case.

Through experimentation I managed to deduce the time it takes to complete all but the last step of an Ortega 2x2 solve, throw it uncontrollably into the crowd, retrieve it, sit back down and finish the solve. 16.88 seconds! 

Awesome comp, awesome people, bring on the next.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 14, 2011)

What were your 3x3 times Selkie?


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 14, 2011)

how did breandan do? what were his times/ averages?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 14, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> how did breandan do? what were his times/ averages?


 
Best single was a 8.0x
Averages were either high 9 or low 10
He won


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2011)

Godmil said:


> What were your 3x3 times Selkie?


 
Cannot remember exactly mate but iirc something like 23.x (bag of nerves), 23.x (bag of nerves), 22.x (calming to 1/2 a bag of nerves), 20.x, 16.71 non lucky. End average was a low 22.x, but no excuses, but need to improve for next comp 



rowehessler said:


> how did breandan do? what were his times/ averages?



Cannot remember exactly but best of 8.1x, 9.4x or 9.5x average in the final but someone else will undoubtedly have more accurate information


----------



## Godmil (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I'd have been really happy with that 16 single. so well done


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 14, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Best single was a 8.0x
> Averages were either high 9 or low 10
> He won





Selkie said:


> Cannot remember exactly but best of 8.1x, 9.4x or 9.5x average in the final but someone else will undoubtedly have more accurate information


Best time was 8.13. Winning avg was 9.4x.
Final:


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

MichaelErskine said:


> I don't recall you doing much scrambling or judging Ben - did you do any?



I judged in team BLD, magic, master magic and 2 or 3 other events iirc. I didn't do any scrambling though. I would have, but the scrambling table was always full when I looked.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Well I'd have been really happy with that 16 single. so well done


 
Thanks mate, I was pleased tbh, was nice to take something positive from that event, especially with putting so much into trying to get sub 20. Was also pleased with my 2.2x Magic avg, 1:33.xy 4x4 avg, 46.x OH avg.

At least I have set myself some attainable pbs to beat next comp  But for me it was the people who made UKO. If I have one regret it would be not having time to meet and spend time with more people


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> changing some goals (single/avg):
> 
> 2x2: <2.27/<3.5
> 3x3: <12/<14
> ...


 
2x2: Nope/would have been 3.41 if I didn't admit to having the same scramble twice in a row.. so 3.50 :/
3x3: Yes/Yes
4x4: Yes/Don't think so
5x5: Yes/Yes
OH: Yes/Nope
BLD: 4:00.28 :/
4BLD: Nope lol
Magic: No/No
Master magic: lol
Pyraminx: lolno/lolno. best single was >12 lol
sqwun: Yep/yep
clock: nein/probably nein

oh look I forgot megaminx. I beat my PB single so its good.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 14, 2011)

well ****


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2011)

Escher said:


> Yeah 10.41 avg, a few low 9s, 43 4x4, crappy at OH + everything else


 
What is on your face?


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 14, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Agreed the cake was good, good enough for me to ignore my diet. Was tempted to steal Mollerz brownies whilst he was doing big BLD, he wouldn't have known anyway.
> 
> I managed to make some cube collection space for some new additions thanks to Mollerz and Maelstrom.



Someone actually ate half my brownie and I don't know who.

Also, 3 of the DIY GuHongs are missing the bits to join the corners up, the last DIY had all the corners and edges formed already. I presume this is unintentional because I am unable to build them :b


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 14, 2011)

Who has got some footage of some of my solves? My video quality isn't good and I'd like to see exactly what I did in the solves. 

I remember there was a man recording the whole final... Who was he?


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Also, 3 of the DIY GuHongs are missing the bits to join the corners up, the last DIY had all the corners and edges formed already. I presume this is unintentional because I am unable to build them :b


 
Damn, sorry I did not realise. As I mentioned I had never opened them and did offer for you to check them! So they are missing the connecting 'stars'? Are all the stars missing from each bag? Odd. I will order some replacements for you right now. Or I can take them back. Up to you but happy to sort it any way you want.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 14, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Damn, sorry I did not realise. As I mentioned I had never opened them and did offer for you to check them! So they are missing the connecting 'stars'? Are all the stars missing from each bag? Odd. I will order some replacements for you right now. Or I can take them back. Up to you but happy to sort it any way you want.



Yes it is the little stars, I was not aware GuHongs had these as I thought they were built the same as the ZhanChi which I guess is my fault. It's only with 3 of them as the 4th one already had all the corners and edges put together. If you could order 3 of them that would be excellent then you could post them with the stickers maybe. I'd be happy to send you some money to pay for them via paypal or something as well.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Yes it is the little stars, I was not aware GuHongs had these as I thought they were built the same as the ZhanChi which I guess is my fault. It's only with 3 of them as the 4th one already had all the corners and edges put together. If you could order 3 of them that would be excellent then you could post them with the stickers maybe. I'd be happy to send you some money to pay for them via paypal or something as well.


 
No, no need for any money, its all good. I'm sorry I never checked them myself. I'll get replacements ordered and send them just as soon as I have them. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 14, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Who has got some footage of some of my solves? My video quality isn't good and I'd like to see exactly what I did in the solves.
> 
> I remember there was a man recording the whole final... Who was he?


I filmed almost all of the final (camera ran out of memory so I missed Breandan and Rowan's first 2 solves- sorry!) but I got all yours. Will upload the videos within the next couple of days.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah ok thanks. I filmed rowan/breandan's but the video was bad quality and I'm sure many others have recorded with better resolution.


----------



## NoobCube (Nov 14, 2011)

Bit late but thanks for a great first competition, Dan et al  do I get a WCA ID now or what? What's the deal with that?


----------



## timelonade (Nov 14, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Through experimentation I managed to deduce the time it takes to complete all but the last step of an Ortega 2x2 solve, throw it uncontrollably into the crowd, retrieve it, sit back down and finish the solve. 16.88 seconds!



lol'd, better than a DNF though .


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

NoobCube said:


> Bit late but thanks for a great first competition, Dan et al  do I get a WCA ID now or what? What's the deal with that?



Wait a few days for the results to be put on WCA, then just search for your name, then you can put the last 10 characters of the URL in your WCA ID thing on speedsolving.


----------



## joey (Nov 14, 2011)

If people have footage of MY solve from the final, I really want to see.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 14, 2011)

Selkie said:


> No, no need for any money, its all good. I'm sorry I never checked them myself. I'll get replacements ordered and send them just as soon as I have them. Sorry for the trouble.


 
No trouble at all, thanks for doing this. 

Also the one with half bright stickers is probably going to become my main after a little tightening, I keep overshotting M slices but it's really nice otherwise.


----------



## chungdavi (Nov 14, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Who has got some footage of some of my solves? My video quality isn't good and I'd like to see exactly what I did in the solves.
> 
> I remember there was a man recording the whole final... Who was he?


 


joey said:


> If people have footage of MY solve from the final, I really want to see.


Other than Rowan and Breandan, I only recorded 2 solves for other finalists. Sorry about that, only a quarter of the battery left, and the spare battery wasn't with me at that time.

Will upload the videos soon.


----------



## pjk (Nov 14, 2011)

Great competition, nice to see everyone again and also meet many more.
Did you know...
- I was about 24 hours without sleep before I arrived at the competition on Saturday morning?
- I slept 4 hours or so Sat. night, and then didn't sleep at all Sunday?
- I had a hard time finding the tiny street called "telephone"?
- I got a 12.41 avg the first day, which is a new competition PB?
- I always break all my records on little sleep?
- Cider can be very sweet if you buy the cheapest one?
- Axel will someday marry one of Michael Erskine's ginger granddaughters?
- Breandan's sister has an awesome Scotish accent that I sometimes had a hard time understanding?
- Robert Yau is a friendly guy?
- Daniel Sheppard is crazy fast at 4x4 BLD - and every other event apparently?
- I got a 43.xx 4x4 single the second day, which improved my old competition PB by 7 seconds?
- I failed 4x4 avg?
- I got a 20.xx OH single, even though I haven't done a OH solve in more than a half year?
- Sebastian has almost the same times as me on nearly every puzzle I competed in?
- The people from Seventowns are great - they even bought a round of cider?
- The CubeStormer solver is cool, but has lots of room for improvement to shatter the WR it currently holds?
- I wonder if they will try to make it faster since there is little competition to do so?
- Subway in Bristol sucks?
- UK competitions are always great fun, and competitive for how small the UK is?
- Most UK cubers are fun and friendly?

It was nice seeing everyone again, and meeting all the new people there. Well done Daniel. Thanks Charlie for letting for crash on your floor.

To new competitors: don't be shy to talk to people. I did see a few cubers at this comp. that didn't seem to talk to anyone other than their family. Meet people at these - it isn't all about cubing.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 14, 2011)

DYK...

- I had an awesome time with everyone, despite probably seeming quite stressed most of the time
- My boss laughed when I tried to speak to him this morning at work
- Spef's clock actually turns now
- I want a better megaminx
- 4x4 pb single ftw
- McDonalds and Cider Boat ftw
- Antisunes are attracted to me
- Joey held the 3bld NR for over 4 years
- I want him to practise loads so that I keep some motivation too 
- Mollerz is my lucky judge
- Although Breandan is still a great 4bld judge for me
- 5BLD can't do 5bld
- He was too fast for a 1st-timer
- Slowan Kinneavy is sub11 
- DJ Yau got 6 different NRs in one day
- FINALLY sub10 for Simon
- Muckers shouldn't lie about how fast he is at mega
- I think I'm going to miss the sum of singles list by <150 places (0.09 improvement needed in magic single )
- I'm sad for Charlie and her lack of NRs 
- But so grateful that she prevented me from sleeping on the streets 
- I can 15-look a Roux solve
- Thom got 5 looks when he tried
- I guess I should stop typing and start thinking about the next UK comp now instead

EDIT: One more thing - if anyone has videos of my 3blds or 4blds, please let me know - I might want to post it on my channel 

EDIT2: If you lost anything/gained anything, then please email [email protected] in the next 24 hours. I'll be sending out an email to everyone


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone planning to put the H2H videos on Youtube? I'd really like to see my first round solve again


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 14, 2011)

Results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKOpen2011


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL at Daniel and Tom's Magic and Master Magic avarages.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 14, 2011)

I got two fourth places on magic and master magic lol...


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> LOL at Daniel and Tom's Magic and Master Magic avarages.


Not lol, because with a 1.22 magic single i'd have made the sum of single ranks list 
But lol that I borrowed Thom's MM after he'd competed to beat him. Thanks Kir


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 14, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Anyone planning to put the H2H videos on Youtube? I'd really like to see my first round solve again


 
I have all of H2H on vid, should be going up tomorrow (its a big file D: )
Also everytime I look back on BV supertroll, it just gets funnier


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 14, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Not lol, because with a 1.22 magic single i'd have made the sum of single ranks list
> But lol that I borrowed Thom's MM after he'd competed to beat him. Thanks Kir



Way lol
Both your Master Magic averages are faster than your Magic averages 

Congrats on making the sumrank list.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Congrats on making the sumrank list.


I didn't make the list. What I meant was that (in hindsight) I needed a 1.22


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 14, 2011)

oops... must read more carefull...

Better luck next time


----------



## chungdavi (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay results

Edit: A bunch of my results are wrong.

5x5: 4th solve should be 2:*3*1.34
2x2 round 1: 4th solve should be 3.*9*0
2x2 semi final: 2nd solve should be 2.*6*5

Maybe other stuff


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2011)

Speedpicker - you HAVE to delete your post. I'm running a quad core with 4gb ram and you almost killed my PC. 

Just hyperlink - you should only ever post 4-5 vids in one post really to stop things like this happening.

Any mods can delete my post if the above gets edited first.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 15, 2011)

speedpicker said:


> snip
> 
> Day 2 to follow


 
Oh god please no.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 15, 2011)

please do'nt post 50 embeds in a post... its really not good on people's computers. You can just link to your youtube channel or just put links to the videos.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 15, 2011)

wow :O did you just video all day?


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry everyone, seemed fine on my machine, apologies if it caused you problems. For lots of footage of the UK Open 2011, please visit my channel at: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSpeedpicker


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 15, 2011)

Day 2 is uploading to the channel now, so all the vids have nondescript names, I will be labelling them properly tomorrow. All the Day 1 videos are properly labelled, except a few where I refer to the "mystery cuber". If you can identify the cubers in these vids I would appreciate it so I can edit the titles. Sorry again for the noob posting error.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 15, 2011)

You have a video of me solving 4x4 in 1:31. Watching it back, I turn SO slowly and my lookahead is poor as well. Oh well! :b


----------



## Brest (Nov 15, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Spoiler


Breandan Vallance - 9.48 average - 1st place UK Open 2011


Spoiler



1st solve - 8.86


Spoiler



D F2 U' L2 U B2 F D U2 R D' L' U2 B' U B D2 R2 D2

x // inspection
r' U R2' d R2' // cross
y R U' R' U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' L' U' L U y L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
alg.garron

8.86sec : 60htm/6.77tps : 63etm/7.11tps


2nd solve - (8.13)


Spoiler



D2 U2 L F2 L2 B' L' D' L' B' D2 U' B F' L' B2 U' L'

y2 // inspection
D' F L U' R2 y R' D2 // cross
y R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U R y L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
alg.garron

8.13sec : 50htm/6.15tps : 54etm/6.64tps


3rd solve - 10.11


Spoiler



F2 L2 F2 L' R' F D R2 B2 L' B' F' R2 B' D' B2 R2 F2

y2 x // inspection
R (U D') r' // cross
U' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' y' (U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U' R2' r U' R U' R' U r' R2 U R' // OLL
x R2' D D R U R' D D R U' R // PLL
alg.garron

10.11sec : 64htm/6.33tps : 69etm/6.82tps


4th solve - 9.46


Spoiler



B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 D' R B2 R F2 R2 F' U R D2 R2

y' x' // inspection
U2 (l' R') F R u' L // cross
U R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' y U2 F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U r' R U' r U2 r' U' R U' (R' M') // OLL
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U' U' M2' // PLL
alg.garron.us

9.46sec : 64htm/6.77tps : 68etm/7.19tps


5th solve - (10.36)


Spoiler



F2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R D' R' F2 D F U' L B' U F L F'

y2 // inspection
R B' r U' r' R' D // cross
U' R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U U' r' U2' R U R' U r // OLL
x R' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' (R l) U2 // PLL
alg.garron.us

10.36sec : 61htm/5.89tps : 64etm/6.18tps





Rowan Kinneavy - 11.51 average - 3rd place UK Open 2011


Spoiler



1st solve - 10.94


Spoiler



D F2 U' L2 U B2 F D U2 R D' L' U2 B' U B D2 R2 D2

x // inspection
r' U R2' U y' R2' // cross
y R U' R' U R' U2' R // 1st pair
y' U' U L' U L U' y L U' L' // 2nd pair
U r' F' r U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U l' U R U' B2 R' U R U' x' // OLL
U3' R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL
alg.garron

10.94sec : 68htm/6.22tps : 76etm/6.95tps


2nd solve - 11.47


Spoiler



D2 U2 L F2 L2 B' L' D' L' B' D2 U' B F' L' B2 U' L'

y x2 // inspection
r (U' D) l D L2' // cross
U' y2' U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U2' R' U R U' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R U R' U2' R U R' (U' d') R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U R' U' R r' U R U' R' // OLL
U2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2' U' // PLL
alg.garron

11.47sec : 73htm/6.36tps : 80etm/6.97tps


3rd solve - (10.11)


Spoiler



F2 L2 F2 L' R' F D R2 B2 L' B' F' R2 B' D' B2 R2 F2

(l' L) (U' D) x' U2' R' // cross
U y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' L' L r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' B // PLL
alg.garron

10.11sec : 67htm/6.33tps : 73etm/7.22tps


4th solve - (13.18)


Spoiler



B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 D' R B2 R F2 R2 F' U R D2 R2

R2' F' U' D' x' R U' x // cross
U' R' U' R U' y' L' U L U' y' L' U L // 1st pair
R' U R2 U R' y R' U R // 2nd pair
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' U R' U' l' U U' R x' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'	 // PLL
alg.garron

13.18sec : 80htm/6.07tps : 89etm/6.75tps


5th solve - 12.11


Spoiler



U2 F R2 U2 F U2 B2 R' D U2 R2 U2 L B F' U R F

y // inspection
R F R2 D2' R D R // cross
U' R2 U R U' R2' // 1st pair
U2' U2 y' U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' r' F' r d L U L' // 3rd pair
U U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U2' R' U2' R U R' U2' L U' R U L' U // PLL
alg.garron.us

12.11sec : 64htm/5.28tps : 69etm/5.70tps


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> No trouble at all, thanks for doing this.
> 
> Also the one with half bright stickers is probably going to become my main after a little tightening, I keep overshotting M slices but it's really nice otherwise.


 
I've sent you a pm, replacements all ordered from Witeden which usually takes 7-10 days to me.

Sorry again, not sure where I originally ordered but believe it was Lightake them but never opened the bags.

Yeah the half bright one was going to be my main and was for a week or so earlier this year till I realised I actaully don't like half brights


----------



## Toad (Nov 15, 2011)

DYK:

I turned up, won an event, then left?

It was really great to see everyone, I love you all! <3


----------



## Godmil (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Brest


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2011)

(@Brest) It's like 11.50 avg or something 

And jesus, that is really embarrassing. No solve <64 htm and one with 80... 

At least I know what I have to work on :'(


----------



## Brest (Nov 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Thanks Brest


=) 


Escher said:


> (@Brest) It's like 11.50 avg or something
> 
> And jesus, that is really embarrassing. No solve <64 htm and one with 80...
> 
> At least I know what I have to work on :'(


Oops, fixed that. I think I took the times from one of the previous rounds, instead of, you know, using math...

I like your solves, even though they were (for you!) sub-par. 6+tps over 5 solves, in the final round, that is really good.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I judged in team BLD, magic, master magic and 2 or 3 other events iirc. I didn't do any scrambling though. I would have, but the scrambling table was always full when I looked.


 
We all judged in Magic -- hell, I even scrambled


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 15, 2011)

DYK

After quite a long break from cubing I had a nice weekend, but mostly because I got to saw some awesome friends and made some new ones 
Seeing Arnaud for the first time in almost two years was pretty much the best thing ever, I squeezed him half to death. (Might have also stopped Mikey's breathing temporarily).
Enjoyed there being maybe four girl cubers this time, we are a minority but I like to thing we have quality over quantity - also how cute was the little girl doing the mystery event... she should have competed!
Some people remain lazy and do zero scrambling and judging, but still compete in all the events. That really upsets me. You go to a competition to be part of a community and give each other the opportunity to take part, if you don't muck in, it's really not in the spirit of things.
Some others are real troopers - Luke's mum was an absolute legend, for example.
James and Helen's kids are absolute mega cuties and very well behaved 
Chrisi and Dave continue to be brilliant, not only do they do an awesome job but they are lovely too! (Thank you for the speaker, it's excellent!)
Same goes for Daniel, everything ran perfectly, and he even lost his voice for the cause!
I have now officially lost all of my NRs... mainly to that pesky chap D-Sheppz... it will make you all laugh to know that I used to have magic single with 1.53!
I am grateful for all the free glasses from McDonald's people left at mine  and beer. There was lots of beer. Emphasis on was.
I am pleased with my square-1 results in the first round - sub 25 average and sub 17 single.
Millie - you are officially the most polite cuber ever, absolutely love you!

Pleased to report there is no lost and found at mine...

Also, if anyone by chance got my square-1 16s on camera, I would love it. Mainly because I beat Joey in that round and that's my hobby <3


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 15, 2011)

*H2H is up!*

So yeah. This is the video footage of all of H2H, except for the start of the first solve (?) BV supertroll is at about 4:00 iirc.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 15, 2011)

5:25 . i totally failed at mooing in that solve, discraceful


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally get the 'Breandan the troll' references.


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha, good video, except my fail against Arnaud


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 15, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> also how cute was the little girl doing the mystery event... she should have competed!



She was going to but by the time I finished teaching her registration was long closed. Next year she will though


----------



## Godmil (Nov 15, 2011)

What alg did Breandan do? I didn't get half the joke


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> What alg did Breandan do? I didn't get half the joke


He did cube in a cube to scramble Chris' cube, then just did some random turns of his own and stopped the timer.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 15, 2011)

ah cool thanks 
Wish I knew who half the people in the video were. Still, exciting mini comp, thanks for posting it.


----------



## dabest2500 (Nov 15, 2011)

speedpicker said:


> Day 2 is uploading to the channel now, so all the vids have nondescript names, I will be labelling them properly tomorrow. All the Day 1 videos are properly labelled, except a few where I refer to the "mystery cuber". If you can identify the cubers in these vids I would appreciate it so I can edit the titles. Sorry again for the noob posting error.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJUdcEKyLNY

Yup, this is me.
Christopher Nguyen.
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011NGUY19


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 15, 2011)

@ kid who filmed all of my sq1 solves right next to me: could I have the vids please? 

@ coggers: thanks for sending yours. I'll use them if I can find nothing better


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 15, 2011)

*All my UK 2011 footage i now up*

All on youtube, extensive footage of lots of different solvers and solves from both days, all labelled as best I can. There are a few unknown cubers or times in these videos, if anyone can fill in the missing information I will change it immediately.

All can be found on my channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSpeedpicker


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 16, 2011)

My goals:

2x2: -/3.35 *-/Yes* - 2.88 (and 3.05) averages 
3x3: 10/12.5 *No/No*
4x4: 50/56 *LolYes 38.97 /Yes*
5x5: 1:30/1:40 *No/No* But close
OH: 18/23 *No/No*
Pyra: NRs *Yes/Yes* 
Mega: 1:30/1:40 *No/Yes*
Sq-1: 20/24 *Yes (4 times)/Yes (by>5 secs)* 
Clock: NRs *Hmmm...*
Magic: lol
MMagic: lol
3bld: NR (sub-55 or so would be nice too) *Yes - 1:00 and 49*
4bld: Get success *Yes, and time was alright too*
5bld: cba

15 official PBs  pretty happy with that (out of 24 possible)


----------



## Brest (Nov 17, 2011)

Thom Barlow - 13.40 single UK Open 2011


Spoiler










B2 F L2 F' U2 B L2 U' L R' B D' U L' F D2 L F R'

x' y // inspection
R' U' y R U' R' (y' x2) // LF block
r2' U2 L U' L' // LB pair
R R' U' R U M' U R2 U' (r' R') U' R U R // RF block
U2' r M' U R' U R U' R' U R // RB pair
U4 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
(r' R) U M' // EO
U' M' U2 (r' R) U (M' R' r) U' (M' R' r) // EP
alg.garron

13.40sec : 55stm/4.10tps : 64etm/4.78tps


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks, but there was really nothing of mine worth constructing at that comp 

Nice to see everyone again! Hopefully we'll meet up sometime before next year.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 19, 2011)

ololol


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2011)

Reminds me of Nats09 when Rowe wanted to clean his 2x2 but was too lazy to take it apart, so we took it outside to play hackeysack ("footbag?") with it until it exploded.


----------



## flan (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone have Callums FB? I promised I would add him and a full name search doesnt seem to be doing it


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 19, 2011)

flan said:


> Does anyone have Callums FB? I promised I would add him and a full name search doesnt seem to be doing it


 
I can't find yours D:


----------



## flan (Nov 20, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I can't find yours D:


http://www.facebook.com/#!/flan.rh


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone have my 8.59 in the 333 finals on video by any chance? If so can you send it to me, or just upload it onto your youtube channel for me please.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 21, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Does anyone have my 8.59 in the 333 finals on video by any chance? If so can you send it to me, or just upload it onto your youtube channel for me please.


Done


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot Andrew!


----------



## Brest (Nov 24, 2011)

Robert Yau - 8.59 single - UK Open 2011


Spoiler










F2 L2 F2 L' R' F D R2 B2 L' B' F' R2 B' D' B2 R2 F2

x y' // inspection 
(x' u) L' l (F' y') // cross 
U2 L U L' // 1st pair 
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U l' U l U l' U' l y L U' L' // OLL 
U2' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U // PLL 
alg.garron

8.59sec : 54htm/6.29tps : 57etm/6.64tps


----------

